# [DZ] Ultra Realistic Zombie Survival Sim: DAY-Z Announced. (VIDEO) (DOWNLOAD LINK)



## frickfrock999

http://www.dayzmod.com/about.php
Quote:


> So, into this framework comes DayZ, a multiplayer experience which has you taking the role of a zombie apocalypse survivor, stranded on an island that's populated with hundreds of zombies and dozens of other humans. Some of whom are there to help you, while others are there to kill you and take your stuff.
> 
> It's a bleak, brutal game, playing like some *strange hybrid of STALKER, Fallout and Left 4 Dead.* There's no map until you actually find one. No prompts showing you the location of other survivors. All you hear is the wind and the birds. Because it's built on such a realistic engine, if you want to go somewhere, you have to walk. If you want to pick stuff up, you can only take what you can carry.
> 
> If that wasn't making things hard enough, the mod's developers have added extra survival elements, like the need to eat and drink water. Two things which you'll want to do, since you take the role of a persistent player; leave a game and, if you're still alive, you'll come back in the same spot with the same gear. Die, though, and that's it. The weapons and tins of beans you worked so hard to get are gone.


*ALPHA Download Here!*

The persisitent servers is what really sells it for me.
It sounds amazing and it's only in Alpha.


----------



## Robilar

Interesting concept... terrible trailer. 2 minutes of music and panning through crappy graphics? Followed by another minute of what?

I don't think I saw a single zombie in the entire trailer either. They did manage to capture multiple viewing angles of a discarded washing machine though


----------



## StormXLR

Daaaamn this looks amazing, at least the concept does. A great game to play with bunch of friends, Sucks i dont have friends like that and I dont have Arma II CO... sad


----------



## protzman

Finally!!! It sounds good who knows if it will be but it's too early to tell! I really wanted a new zombie game because dead island fell short, REALLY short of my expectations!

Cool find


----------



## Aparition

Been playing this for a while now...
It is awesome though.


----------



## Kolmain

I've been playing too- they did it quite well. It's purely amazing.


----------



## Aparition

Just got the tents working now so they are persistent through resets. Yes you can pop a tent on a server and store all your loot. Log back into that server and your camp remains will gear (usually







). This does not stop a random passerby looting your stuff though!

Hide your stuff well.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Just got the tents working now so they are persistent through resets. Yes you can pop a tent on a server and store all your loot. Log back into that server and your camp remains will gear (usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This does not stop a random passerby looting your stuff though!
> Hide your stuff well.


Or, some team ambushes you outside your tent , killing you AND stealing your stuff.

Just like the real world.









Take this newbie for example. Lighting a flare in the middle of the night was his first mistake.
Not co-operating was his second.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Might want to put it needs ARMA to run.


----------



## Aparition

You can use FREE version of ArmA2
Then buy the Operation Arrowhead expansion to run Combined Operations (required)
The Private Military addon gives high res player models.
You only get low res world and object models with the Free ArmA2 version but it lets you play if you only have OA.


----------



## protzman

Oh can play this now








I see that u need arma though, could someone help me out plz.
So if I dl the files and have arma installed when I want to play do I just launch arma then. Goose like zombie mode? Or does it become
A whole new game. I'm not new to steam at all but I've never messed around with any game
Mods
Thanks


----------



## navynuke499

looks awesome.


----------



## Abs.exe

Sickkk


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Oh can play this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that u need arma though, could someone help me out plz.
> So if I dl the files and have arma installed when I want to play do I just launch arma then. Goose like zombie mode? Or does it become
> A whole new game. I'm not new to steam at all but I've never messed around with any game
> Mods
> Thanks


You need ArmA2 and OA, then run them together as Combined Operations.
In steam you right click OA and you get the option. There is a run code you add to get the mod to run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjWFv1CUa6Y


----------



## Segovax

Interesting, I have ARMA II just not the expansions...


----------



## onoz

Oh, so this is just a REALLY REALLY good mod? Will it ever be a standalone game? I don't want to have to buy the other two games.


----------



## Kvjavs

Fun game, too bad the majority of new players are just joining to grief people. Had someone talk to me last night about it saying she wants to get it just to rob people.


----------



## ACHILEE5

We need to make a clan


----------



## Thingamajig

I like the sound of this.

Pity the trailer sucked.


----------



## protzman

well the concept is cool and it looks fun, after watching like 10 youtube vids i can say the one thing that is silly is the AI of the zombies, and how fast and unrealistic they run. May just not even get it because that


----------



## Sir Beregond

Trailer sucked, but the game looks interesting.


----------



## Nocturin

hah. these are great "lets play" videos on youtube. I'll never play it, but I love watching others







.


----------



## MilanoRed804

Its a very fun and new concept. I always wanted to play a multiplayer survival zombie game and this is the closest thing yet. It can be extremely intense at times lol especially playing by yourself. Its literally survival of the fittest. I recommend teaming up with one or two people to prevent you from getting robbed and killed all the time. Also the servers run on real time based on where they are located and nights are PITCH black lol. One of the most imersive games Ive played to date.
My only gripe about the game is the hit detection on the zombies. sometimes they cant hit you standing right in your face and other times they are wall hacking killing machines lol


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> well the concept is cool and it looks fun, after watching like 10 youtube vids i can say the one thing that is silly is the AI of the zombies, and how fast and unrealistic they run. May just not even get it because that


Aye. It bothers me this uses ArmA because that game is TERRIBLY clunky and glitchy (NPC's running through walls, that kind of stuff). Couple this with awkward controls, it's just more frustrating than anything.

For that reason alone, i'd never play this mod. The fact that it's got such appeal though will just show established developers that actually, this kind of game could be profitable and perhaps, they should start listening to what people want instead of churning out the same old recycled crap all the time.

For example, If it weren't for Killing Floor - a mod, we likely wouldn't have L4D. It's mods such as Day-Z that set the trends alot of these (money grabbing) companies follow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilanoRed804*
> 
> Its a very fun and new concept. I always wanted to play a multiplayer survival zombie game and this is the closest thing yet. It can be extremely intense at times lol especially playing by yourself. Its literally survival of the fittest. I recommend teaming up with one or two people to prevent you from getting robbed and killed all the time. Also the servers run on real time based on where they are located and nights are PITCH black lol. One of the most imersive games Ive played to date.
> My only gripe about the game is the hit detection on the zombies. sometimes they cant hit you standing right in your face and other times they are wall hacking killing machines lol


It's new in the sense that nobody has made any mod or online FPS/RPG survival horror style game, but people have been requesting such a thing for years. Your problems with hit detection and suchlike are just a symptom of this mod using ArmA II. It's not the best game out there.


----------



## Ferrari8608

I hope this mod sees some success like Killing Floor. The concept has loads of potential.

Tapatalk'd from my HTC Merge


----------



## sausageson

I would play this if it wasnt a mod of arma 2; the shooting, running in that game just doesn't feel right to me. I would buy this if it was a standalone game. In regards to the video where those guys robbed him, if some guys were gonna rob me ingame of everything, I might as well try to kill one of em before i die, if im going to lose everything anyways.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Aye. It bothers me this uses ArmA because that game is TERRIBLY clunky and glitchy (NPC's running through walls, that kind of stuff). Couple this with awkward controls, it's just more frustrating than anything.
> For that reason alone, i'd never play this mod. The fact that it's got such appeal though will just show established developers that actually, this kind of game could be profitable and perhaps, they should start listening to what people want instead of churning out the same old recycled crap all the time.


ArmA can be infuriating at times, yes. However there is no other game engine that can run a 225 km2 open map world, weather system, with support for a full ballistic system, vehicles, and 1200+ zombies with 50 active players. In this it is unique.

For the multiplayer I don't think the controls are that complex.
Single player the command menu is massive, and I agree is complex.


----------



## Genzel

Was considering getting OA to try this mod. I'm not going to do it at $20 with all the problems I had with Arma 2. It goes on sale pretty often.. Maybe later.


----------



## Kevlo

Looks awesome, will definitely have to keep an eye out.


----------



## evoll88

Def interested but wanna read up on reviews before buying.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Def interested but wanna read up on reviews before buying.


The mod is 100% free and so is Arma 2.
The only thing you need to buy it the expansion.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Does anyone know if we can run our own servers


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> The mod is 100% free and so is Arma 2.
> The only thing you need to buy it the expansion.


O cool i will try this out then,thanks.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Does anyone know if we can run our own servers


Yes but not as personal single player server if that is what you are thinking.
The servers link to a primary database, which is how the persistency works. You have to work with the DayZ dev team to get an active server going.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I may buy arma just to play this.

edit: This is what I need to buy I guess.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/33930/


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> I may buy arma just to play this. lol (someone mentioned arma 2 is free, what do I need to buy exactly?)


The expansion Operation Arrowhead apparently. The PMC add-on gives hi rez textures.

Edit: not sure if Arma 2 free runs on the same update schedule as paid version. You may want to wait for confirmation that it works with the mod before purchasing expansion. Arma 2:CO(Arma 2 with expansion) is $30 on steam atm.


----------



## mattlyall06

Arma II is free? Where is this? And Operation Arrowhead is the expansion?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> I may buy arma just to play this.
> Do I need to buy this: http://store.steampowered.com/app/33930/


Arma 2 may well be free, but it's not Arma 2 that we need








We need the stand allow expansion pack Operation Arrowhead to play this, I think









edit, yeah that's the one


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> I may buy arma just to play this. lol (someone mentioned arma 2 is free, what do I need to buy exactly?)


Operation Arrowhead I believe...

To be honest, Combined Operations is just $30 on Steam. Operation Arrowhead is $20. For the extra $10 I'd say it's worth it.

What people are failing to realize, is that this mod is interesting, entertaining, and boring. All at the same time. If you want to watch me play it tonight, I could stream. It consists of you running around for 30 minutes looking for your friends or other people in hopes they wont murder you.

It's not as "fun" as a lot of these videos make it seem on YouTube unless you want to hang out in the big cities fighting each other. If you want zombie survival and exploration and junk, head inland.

My zombie rules?

TRUST NO ONE except your closest friends.
Stay out of big cities.
Stay off the coastline.
Stay off the roads.
Avoid zombies at all cost... walk, crouch, crawl, run away. Shooting them only attracts more.
Stock up on food and drink. Bullets are important, but you'll always need to eat and drink.
If you plan on using weapons, keep it common. Everyone has a Makarov. Lee Enfields, CZ 550s and Winchester 1866's are common. You'll appreciate being able to find ammo for these weapons in nearly every town.
If you see a bandit (German KSK outfit), kill him before he kills you. Bandits cannot be trusted and usually have plenty of gear for your survival.
Avoid using flares unless necessary. If it's dark, turn up your speakers and use your sense of sound to navigate through dark areas with a friend.
Aim for the head.
If you need to log out, head into the woods and wait for your progress to save. Zombies don't seem to like the woods, and bandits generally stay in big cities.


----------



## Aparition

You need both. You need Combined Operations, which is ArmA2 + OA.

http://www.arma2.com/free

In steam you right click on OA and with arma2 installed you get the option to run Combined Operations.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes but not as personal single player server if that is what you are thinking.
> The servers link to a primary database, which is how the persistency works. You have to work with the DayZ dev team to get an active server going.


Would I be able to kick nasty people from my server


----------



## mattlyall06

Is it worth getting the full verison of Arma II instead of just the free version??


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I think the point to realism is that you have to just deal with trollers. Shoot them.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Arma 2 may well be free, but it's not Arma 2 that we need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need the stand allow expansion pack Operation Arrowhead to play this, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, yeah that's the one


You need Arma 2 and Operation Arrowhead=Arma 2:CO according to the mod's page . I'm reading mixed stuff on whether Arma 2 free and OA works with this mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*
> 
> Is it worth getting the full verison of Arma II instead of just the free version??


Not sure if the free version works with it. I'd hold off on confirmation.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*
> 
> Is it worth getting the full verison of Arma II instead of just the free version??


The full version is for the HD graphics which look great. But just to play this mod, you don't need the full version.
The free version does not let you play mods for "ArmA2".
You can still use the free version to do combined operations with OA, which is required for DayZ.

If you don't own OA yet, just get the CO pack on steam for ~20-30$$ depending on sale, which happen often.


----------



## Slave One

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Genzel

ArmA 2 OA: Combined Operations Lite Guide Arma 2 Free + Operation Arrowhead.

and from Day Z forum now that it's up again.
Quote:


> This is how I got it to work for me.
> Install the game and mod normally through Stream.
> Then create a shortcut to the Arma2OA.exe and make the path look like this.
> Code:
> "J:\Games\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 operation arrowhead\ArmA2OA.exe" "-mod=J:\Games\Steam\steamapps\common\arma 2 free;Expansion;ca" [email protected]


----------



## Marin

Watched a live stream with Criken playing it. Honestly, pretty epic watching it play out over the course of 4 hours.

Began with them just killing zombies near the coast (think they had a group of 7 people when they started) and as they pushed further into the cities they started encountering other players (since when you join you spawn at the coast). They ended up killing some random player which basically started the whole situation that lead to their demise. Players started attempting to hunt them down which lead to a few being picked off by bandits and one of their players in turn becoming a bandit.
(Since they were streaming it players could see their location which was constantly being updated on the ingame map)
Since this all happened at night they could barely see bandits that were nearby so the only hint of someone being nearby was flares going off. As they pushed towards the airbase they killed a few more players since at that point both sides were extremely paranoid and by the end, once they had reached the airbase, they got pinned down in the control tower (bullets shattering the glass and such) and ended up getting killed in a nearby hanger.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slave One*
> 
> FINALLY!!!!


somebody detain this man and take all of his weapons....


----------



## pengs

I love how fragmented it is, lol.
So basically just buy Combined Operations in Steam and you'l be all set?

I'm definitely up for this mod.
---
Holy crap. CO is 15GB's, ARMA II and OA...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> I love how fragmented it is, lol.
> So basically just buy Combined Operations in Steam and you'l be all set?
> I'm definitely up for this mod.


Ya,
Steam is the easiest way.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjWFv1CUa6Y


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya,
> Steam is the easiest way.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjWFv1CUa6Y


Thanks Aparition. Getting it now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> I love how fragmented it is, lol.
> So basically just buy Combined Operations in Steam and you'l be all set?
> I'm definitely up for this mod.
> ---
> Holy crap. CO is 15GB's, ARMA II and OA...


I just bought it, and am DL'ing it now


----------



## Flack88

This is something I always wanted, dont have ARMA II though









How buggy is it atm?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flack88*
> 
> This is something I always wanted, dont have ARMA II though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How buggy is it atm?


It is very playable, especially for being in Alpha status.
You probably won't live long enough to worry about your gear too much. The biggest nag is that zombies sometimes glitch through walls and kill you. Not really a big deal.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just bought it, and am DL'ing it now


Don't steal all my bantwif!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Don't steal all my bantwif!


the syrians have your bandwidth.....go talk to them and apply some force.


----------



## Aparition

Interesting fact, it is believed that this mod has placed ArmA2 CO into the top 10 Steam games list.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is very playable, especially for being in Alpha status.
> You probably won't live long enough to worry about your gear too much. The biggest nag is that zombies sometimes glitch through walls and kill you. Not really a big deal.


Oooooo sounds good. I have just been watching this playthrough and it looks great.




Shame I have to buy ARMA2 for it though as ARMA 3 is just around the corner.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is very playable, especially for being in Alpha status.
> You probably won't live long enough to worry about your gear too much. The biggest nag is that zombies sometimes glitch through walls and kill you. Not really a big deal.


I'm going to stay away from the walls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Don't steal all my bantwif!


I've made everyone in my house turn their PCs off so they didn't kill my bw









Plus, I already had Arma 2 backed up








ETA 1 hour 23 minutes for Operation Arrowhead.


----------



## XeroxMachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Finally!!! It sounds good who knows if it will be but it's too early to tell! I really wanted a new zombie game because dead island fell short, REALLY short of my expectations!
> Cool find


Saying that dead island fell short is like saying hitler was a meanyface. Dead island SUCKED beyond all belief. This game looks promising, but then again so did DI.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Considering buying ARMA2 just for this but I know I won't have any friends to play with since they are all poor


----------



## ryboto

So, are there no melee weapons?


----------



## IRO-Bot

Someone needs to make a good zombie fort game. A big open world where you can find a fort and fortify it. Kind of like The Walking Dead where they find a place stay there until it gets over runned then go find a new fort. Also you have to make runs to find food and what not and more stuff to fortify with. Find people that are still alive to come help you and have it where you can assign them to do certain work.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XeroxMachine*
> 
> Saying that dead island fell short is like saying hitler was a meanyface. Dead island SUCKED beyond all belief. This game looks promising, but then again so did DI.


This is a mod.


----------



## KingG14

I wonder if its going to be the same as dead island. Wait for e3


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> I may buy arma just to play this. lol (someone mentioned arma 2 is free, what do I need to buy exactly?)
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Arrowhead I believe...
> 
> To be honest, Combined Operations is just $30 on Steam. Operation Arrowhead is $20. For the extra $10 I'd say it's worth it.
> 
> What people are failing to realize, is that this mod is interesting, entertaining, and boring. All at the same time. If you want to watch me play it tonight, I could stream. It consists of you running around for 30 minutes looking for your friends or other people in hopes they wont murder you.
> 
> It's not as "fun" as a lot of these videos make it seem on YouTube unless you want to hang out in the big cities fighting each other. If you want zombie survival and exploration and junk, head inland.
> 
> My zombie rules?
> 
> TRUST NO ONE except your closest friends.
> Stay out of big cities.
> Stay off the coastline.
> Stay off the roads.
> Avoid zombies at all cost... walk, crouch, crawl, run away. Shooting them only attracts more.
> Stock up on food and drink. Bullets are important, but you'll always need to eat and drink.
> If you plan on using weapons, keep it common. Everyone has a Makarov. Lee Enfields, CZ 550s and Winchester 1866's are common. You'll appreciate being able to find ammo for these weapons in nearly every town.
> If you see a bandit (German KSK outfit), kill him before he kills you. Bandits cannot be trusted and usually have plenty of gear for your survival.
> Avoid using flares unless necessary. If it's dark, turn up your speakers and use your sense of sound to navigate through dark areas with a friend.
> Aim for the head.
> If you need to log out, head into the woods and wait for your progress to save. Zombies don't seem to like the woods, and bandits generally stay in big cities.
Click to expand...

Where can I watch your stream?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Watches the trailer at 17 seconds and thinks "Don't tell me the "main character" is coming out of a washing machine". Then its starts panning the game and I think "Oh god its only DX9". Then sees that you either can work together or kill each other and thinks "Oh god the team kill trolls!". This will either turn out as an amazing game or a complete failure. I'm hoping this game takes off. I need a new zombie game to play.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Considering buying ARMA2 just for this but I know I won't have any friends to play with since they are all poor


You could always team-up with some people here. I only have one friend who has both Arma II and OA that lives nearby (In-game hours are real-time depending on location surprisingly the most troublesome thing is trying to join a server where friends can join in (Servers are usually capped 24/7.)

Compared to Kvjavs I attempt to 'contact' other players. It's a scrub-idea but you never know when you meet up with a player or two who are happy to have an extra party-member heading in the same direction and aren't trying to snipe them with a shotgun or rifle. The bandit-thing is usually correct but the odd-chance you meet one that isn't firing on you first might just be an unlucky soul who killed a survivor that had piss aim (As said before new-players griefing others out of fun and the humanity system being broken right now.)


----------



## sdmodified

looks very interesting. Trailer was terrrible though.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Watches the trailer at 17 seconds and thinks "Don't tell me the "main character" is coming out of a washing machine". Then its starts panning the game and I think "Oh god its only DX9". Then sees that you either can work together or kill each other and thinks "Oh god the team kill trolls!". This will either turn out as an amazing game or a complete failure. I'm hoping this game takes off. I need a new zombie game to play.


You do know this is a Modification to ArmA 2 CO yes? This is not a new game.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Watches the trailer at 17 seconds and thinks "Don't tell me the "main character" is coming out of a washing machine". Then its starts panning the game and I think "Oh god its only DX9". Then sees that you either can work together or kill each other and thinks "Oh god the team kill trolls!". This will either turn out as an amazing game or a complete failure. I'm hoping this game takes off. I need a new zombie game to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know this is a Modification to ArmA 2 CO yes? This is not a new game.
Click to expand...

Oh sad face now. I was wondering why the other guy was talking about Arma 2... I'm just going to go crawl back into Killing Floor now....


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Someone needs to make a good zombie fort game. A big open world where you can find a fort and fortify it. Kind of like The Walking Dead where they find a place stay there until it gets over runned then go find a new fort. Also you have to make runs to find food and what not and more stuff to fortify with. Find people that are still alive to come help you and have it where you can assign them to do certain work.


Sounds like what you really want is a good zombie RTS.


----------



## SectorNine50

Did anyone end up making a Overclock.net clan for this?

This looks RAD, and I want to play it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Looks amazing! Definitely buying CO and playing this


----------



## ACHILEE5

I get this when I try to just launch Arma 2 CO








With no mods installed!



And then this!


And I've read I should launch the game as admin?? But how, IDK








And that this bellow should be added to my start line









"-mod=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\Common\ArmA 2;EXPANSION;ca"

help


----------



## stryker7314

Almost done downloading, add me if you want to team up, profile ; Stryker7314 , steam id; ultra5711


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Did anyone end up making a Overclock.net clan for this?
> This looks RAD, and I want to play it.


I'm in if you guys want to hook up. Survival looks pretty bleak if you don't have a team.
Download is almost done.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Almost done downloading, add me if you want to team up, profile ; Stryker7314 , steam id; ultra5711


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> I'm in if you guys want to hook up. Survival looks pretty bleak if you don't have a team.
> Download is almost done.


Sweet, the start to a group...! If anyone else wants to group-up, post your Steam ID!

You guys are lucky! I'm stuck at here at work until 4:30, then have school until 9!

Realistically, I probably won't be able to hop on until the weekend (







), but I'll add you guys to Steam when I get a chance.

My Steam is SectorNine50.


----------



## guyladouche

LOL, "ultra realistic zombie survival sim." How do you know it's realistic when we have yet to experience a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## stryker7314

Created a group ; OCNDZ

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNDayZ


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> LOL, "ultra realistic zombie survival sim." How do you know it's realistic when we have yet to experience a zombie apocalypse?


Killjoy.

I think I might have to check this game and mod out and join the OCN group!


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Killjoy.
> I think I might have to check this game and mod out and join the OCN group!


LOL







I'm just hoping for the zombie apocalypse, that's all. I mean, it IS 2012 after all!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I'll join the group soon, hopefully I'll be getting this soon also.


----------



## stryker7314

Just a heads up, ARMA 2 supports TrackIR, Check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZluGLQ6X4MQ


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Or, some team ambushes you outside your tent , killing you AND stealing your stuff.
> Just like the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this newbie for example. Lighting a flare in the middle of the night was his first mistake.
> Not co-operating was his second.


I won't be playing it now that you showed me that... he may have failed to cooperate but he shot that dude 4 times in the face and he just stood there absorbing bullets.

Not ultra realistic... not worth it.


----------



## BritishBob

Ultra is an overstatement. But it's one of the better looking ones. It's £30 for the Arma games tho...


----------



## Flack88

LOL that vid "drop the guns".

That would of been me "erm how about no and I take as many of you down as possible before you shoot me"!









This game would kick some serious ass if a big party was going. Would be like that scene in the film 'The Road'. "Yallll wanna come truck.....Get summin eat!?".


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Where can I watch your stream?


It'll be http://www.twitch.tv/kvjavsgaming but it wont be until later. Maybe 2 hours.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I won't be playing it now that you showed me that... he may have failed to cooperate but he shot that dude 4 times in the face and he just stood there absorbing bullets.
> Not ultra realistic... not worth it.


He probably missed.

The crosshair in ARMA2 isn't representative of where the gun is aiming unless you are looking down the iron sights.


----------



## 21276

Can't get Arma2 on my Mac







. Looks so good too!


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> Can't get Arma2 on my Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks so good too!


Ill state the obvious, should of built a PC







ahh well you live and learn.








I wouldnt sweat it tho dude. With that hardware in your mac; you wouldnt stand a chance even on low graphics with that GPU. My PC struggles with ARMA 2. Even though my 560ti is kinda lacking.


----------



## tehmaggot

I've been playing for about a week or so, but really it was only consistently for a few days (about 5 hours a day). The game is fun. Especially with a bunch of people together in Mumble/Ventrilo/YourFavoriteVOIPProgram.

The mod definitely shows its infancy though. There are a lot of bugs and it's been a chore (in my experience) getting a server going. They encourage people to host servers (and several people do) but the setup has to go through the developers. I've been in talks with the devs for a few days and they were replying in a timely fashion up until I was ready to hand over access to the dedicated server so they could set the mod up.

I've been waiting to start playing again until my server is up but it's starting to seem like that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I've been playing for about a week or so, but really it was only consistently for a few days (about 5 hours a day). The game is fun. Especially with a bunch of people together in Mumble/Ventrilo/YourFavoriteVOIPProgram.
> The mod definitely shows its infancy though. There are a lot of bugs and it's been a chore (in my experience) getting a server going. They encourage people to host servers (and several people do) but the setup has to go through the developers. I've been in talks with the devs for a few days and they were replying in a timely fashion up until I was ready to hand over access to the dedicated server so they could set the mod up.
> I've been waiting to start playing again until my server is up but it's starting to seem like that isn't going to happen.


Thats real good of you. I get the feeling that if they stick at this mod it could become one of the best for sure.


----------



## Thingamajig

If i ever gave this mod a shot, i'd be placing flares in isolated locations, setting up an ambush for any opportunists looking to cause newbies grief.

Karma, that is. Their loot would be mine.

It seems alot of fun, but the fact that it runs on ArmA II which is a bugfest to say the least really puts me off. But i'm tempted to reinstall the game (plus Operation Arrowhead) just to give this a go. Now if i only i could get past the CRC install error.....


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> If i ever gave this mod a shot, i'd be placing flares in isolated locations, setting up an ambush for any opportunists looking to cause newbies grief.
> Karma, that is. Their loot would be mine.
> It seems alot of fun, but the fact that it runs on ArmA II which is a bugfest to say the least really puts me off. But i'm tempted to reinstall the game (plus Operation Arrowhead) just to give this a go. Now if i only i could get past the CRC install error.....


That's why I go to the outskirts of towns and cities so I don't have to deal with the camping bandits and the few survivor moments of, 'Is that a bandit? Best if I fire anyways.' Found myself an M14 :>
I would love to see how Rocket manages to make this on another engine/game with the same size-scale as Arma II has.


----------



## BodenM

motherofgod.jpg
So downloading this


----------



## dav2693

Been playing this, gets very intense at night.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I've been playing for about a week or so, but really it was only consistently for a few days (about 5 hours a day). The game is fun. Especially with a bunch of people together in Mumble/Ventrilo/YourFavoriteVOIPProgram.
> The mod definitely shows its infancy though. There are a lot of bugs and it's been a chore (in my experience) getting a server going. They encourage people to host servers (and several people do) but the setup has to go through the developers. I've been in talks with the devs for a few days and they were replying in a timely fashion up until I was ready to hand over access to the dedicated server so they could set the mod up.
> I've been waiting to start playing again until my server is up but it's starting to seem like that isn't going to happen.


What are the system/network requirements of running a server?


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> What are the system/network requirements of running a server?


More than anything, CPU power and bandwidth. It seems the average for monthly bandwidth usage is like 1.5 to 2TB. As for CPU power, it seems it's best to have higher frequency (and instructions per clock) instead of more cores. Arma 2 servers are supposedly poorly multithreaded and a large amount of work is put into the main thread that's limited to a single core and other things can be offloaded to a second core. On top of all this, they claim each server usually uses about 2 to 3GB per instance and the dedicated server has to be running Windows.

All of this info is based off limited research based on other users findings. I personally don't have a server set up (yet), so I can't give exact figures.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I won't be playing it now that you showed me that... he may have failed to cooperate but he shot that dude 4 times in the face and he just stood there absorbing bullets.
> Not ultra realistic... not worth it.


since when were video games realistic?


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I get this when I try to just launch Arma 2 CO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no mods installed!
> 
> And then this!
> 
> And I've read I should launch the game as admin?? But how, IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that this bellow should be added to my start line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "-mod=C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\Common\ArmA 2;EXPANSION;ca"
> help


Bought CO on steam I'm guessing? If so try running only Arma 2 - quit out, then only Arrowhead - quit out, then try Combined operations (this way the registry entries are created).


----------



## ducktape

Watched a few videos on youtube. Seems to take about 1 second to register a hit.. that's a huge amount of time for a FPS.


----------



## EasyC

Do you mean the death animation for zombies? If so than yes it sucks, but that's more a limitation of the engine. Animations are lols in Arma, can't do much about it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I won't be playing it now that you showed me that... he may have failed to cooperate but he shot that dude 4 times in the face and he just stood there absorbing bullets.
> Not ultra realistic... not worth it.


He was using the weakest pistol in the game. Also right before the end of the video you see the Bandit also drop dead/unconscious. It was also not a headshot.
There are many weapons that will 1 shot you in this game.

Realistic and Life Sim are different beasts. It is in the end a game, and games are supposed to be fun


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> Watched a few videos on youtube. Seems to take about 1 second to register a hit.. that's a huge amount of time for a FPS.


Arma 2 emulates bullet physics I believe.

Also this mod is amazing.

I was being chased by a bandit on a server and we were popping shots at each other and I ran out. I then ran into a barn that was full of dead bodies and camped right in the middle of them and waited for him to come in and shot him right in the face with an arrow.


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Arma 2 emulates bullet physics I believe.
> Also this mod is amazing.
> I was being chased by a bandit on a server and we were popping shots at each other and I ran out. I then ran into a barn that was full of dead bodies and camped right in the middle of them and waited for him to come in and shot him right in the face with an arrow.


Why not the knee, his adventures would be over for good.


----------



## StormX2

this is for what game??


----------



## Dylan33p

havent played this yet but I thought of a cool idea that work good with it....

being able to dig holes in the ground to hide your things, maybe only if you had a shovel though... like emergency caches.


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> this is for what game??


Arma 2 CO mod

$30 on Steam right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*
> 
> Is it worth getting the full verison of Arma II instead of just the free version??


----------



## StormX2

$30 =(

ive heard arma2 was total crud though..


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> $30 =(
> ive heard arma2 was total crud though..


Completely subjective. It is a simulator, so you will be GREATLY disappointed if you expect MW3 / BF3 gameplay.
It is just a different type of game style.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Completely subjective. It is a simulator, so you will be GREATLY disappointed if you expect MW3 / BF3 gameplay.
> It is just a different type of game style.


actually, I hate all those games you mentioned

if it plays anything like Day of Defeat than I could be down with this - but $30 is steep for me right now =/

Why is no one making BA mods for HalfLife like this?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> actually, I hate all those games you mentioned
> if it plays anything like Day of Defeat than I could be down with this - but $30 is steep for me right now =/
> Why is no one making BA mods for HalfLife like this?


Original DOD? Loved it







But no, it doesn't play like DoD. Think of it more like an RPG with FPS combat, ie: slow.

Half Life engine, even HL2 engine can't support large open spaces like in the ArmA series so it wouldn't work with. There are zombie mods for Half Life though, Zombie Master was a good one I played a while back.

Also For $30 your actually getting 2 games so it isn't too bad. Check for a sale though Steam has one fairly often with these titles.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Bought CO on steam I'm guessing? If so try running only Arma 2 - quit out, then only Arrowhead - quit out, then try Combined operations (this way the registry entries are created).


Thanks for the reply bud








I ended up having to run steam as admin???

But now I only get this far


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to run steam as admin???
> But now I only get this far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []


Takes a little while to load. Can wait 2-5 minutes sometimes.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Dam. Not paying $30. If it was cheaper than maybe. Pretty bum deal you gottah buy a game to play a free mod.


----------



## RussianHak

Reminds me of STALKER


----------



## gamerdude74

Might consider getting this if arma goes on sale on steam.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Dam. Not paying $30. If it was cheaper than maybe. Pretty bum deal you gottah buy a game to play a free mod.


So far this is the dumbest post I've seen all day.







Congrats.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Takes a little while to load. Can wait 2-5 minutes sometimes.


It just goes back to the server list









I also see a message saying
Quote:


> Gary uses modified data file- Arma 2: British Armed Forces (Lite);Arma 2: Private Military Company (Lite);arm


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It just goes back to the server list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also see a message saying
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Gary uses modified data file- Arma 2: British Armed Forces (Lite);Arma 2: Private Military Company (Lite);arm
Click to expand...

Everyone without PMC will use the LITE version of PMC, low texture models. This is used by the mod.
Check your file version there was an update yesterday I believe. The mod does not auto-update.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Dam. Not paying $30. If it was cheaper than maybe. Pretty bum deal you gottah buy a game to play a free mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this is the dumbest post I've seen all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
Click to expand...

I'd say this is.

It's unfortunate that we have to buy a game that we have absolutely 0 interest in to play a game that some (probably middle-class) person made that blows the aforementioned game away along with every other game of the same genre (zombie FPS). It's unfortunate that our $30 doesn't go to the DESERVING party (the party that is delivering the game we actually want to play).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'd say this is.
> It's unfortunate that we have to buy a game that we have absolutely 0 interest in to play a game that some (probably middle-class) person made that blows the aforementioned game away along with every other game of the same genre (zombie FPS). It's unfortunate that our $30 doesn't go to the DESERVING party (the party that is delivering the game we actually want to play).


Then you will be very happy to know that the creator of this mod is part of the ArmA series Development team.

And you guys really don't seem to understand the concept of mods...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Everyone without PMC will use the LITE version of PMC, low texture models. This is used by the mod.
> Check your file version there was an update yesterday I believe. The mod does not auto-update.


What is PMC








Oh, and I just re-downloaded all the mod files again but still have problem??

Private Military Company???????????


----------



## Aparition

PMC = Private Military Company, ya.


----------



## Segovax

Grr I want to try this. Someone buy my PS3 Skyrim.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> So far this is the dumbest post I've seen all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.


Yes! Congrats to you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'd say this is.
> It's unfortunate that we have to buy a game that we have absolutely 0 interest in to play a game that some (probably middle-class) person made that blows the aforementioned game away along with every other game of the same genre (zombie FPS). It's unfortunate that our $30 doesn't go to the DESERVING party (the party that is delivering the game we actually want to play).


Exactly. Id have No problem $30 for a quality game, I will not spend $30 for a mod.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm going to wait a few days to see if it goes on sale, as I have a feeling it will. It's an easy cash-in if they do.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Yes! Congrats to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Id have No problem $30 for a quality game, I will not spend $30 for a mod.


The mod is free.

If you don't have the game, you can't play the mod.

Saying you are pissed that you have to buy the game to play the mod is like saying that you're pissed that you can't use a set of tires you got for free because you don't have a car.

That's how this works, has always worked, and will continue to work in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Aparition

I think the title is miss-leading people. This is a Modification to ArmA2 CO. Like the nature of ALL mods ever, you must own the original game to use community driven content.


----------



## StormX2

yah that was a pretty bad statement, Pay 30 for a free mod haha

I will personally hold off for a sale - i dont think i have any coupons or anything to use, but it is nice that the Modder is part of the Arma team

Thats atleast hopeful hehe

My plan is to get my Walking Dead friends into this - see where we can go from there.

Cus thats what this is... This IS walking Dead the video game, done right it appears.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Also going to wait until ARMA 2 goes on sale.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> The mod is free.
> If you don't have the game, you can't play the mod.
> Saying you are pissed that you have to buy the game to play the mod is like saying that you're pissed that you can't use a set of tires you got for free because you don't have a car.
> That's how this works, has always worked, and will continue to work in the foreseeable future.


Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.

Understand?

Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i need to see what comes out of this,if this will became a quallity game and good looking, i still wont like it whether of a faceless unrelated to me
or cause apocalyptic personal feeling that i wont feel engaged
IMO,looks not that realistic and its pretty bad graphics


----------



## Ploppytheman

I can only imagine this game is a lot like EVE. And there is massive amounts of trolling I bet.

Trolling and Zombies? Win.

Im very tempted to play this even though I spent like $112 on games in the last few days...


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.
> Understand?
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


Then don't, and don't complain about it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> The mod is free.
> 
> If you don't have the game, you can't play the mod.
> 
> Saying you are pissed that you have to buy the game to play the mod is like saying that you're pissed that you can't use a set of tires you got for free because you don't have a car.


Horrible fail analogy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


I think you meant it the other way around. You're not going to buy a cheap car just to have its tires. You're not going to buy a piss-poor game just to get its freely distributed mod.

Makes perfect sense, and I agree with you.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.
> Understand?
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


Do you understand his point? In order to play a mod you normally need the base-game. The mod is free and you can download all the files for it if you really want the mod and only the mod (You'll just lack the needed content to run said mod.)

Arma II is also a quality game :S


----------



## ACHILEE5

I got murdered lol
It says I'm dead!
Can I re-spawn??


----------



## StormX2

no your dead dude - you juyst wasted 30 dollars


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I got murdered lol
> It says I'm dead!
> Can I re-spawn??


Just exit back to the main squad lobby, don't need to disconnect from server. You make a new character.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.
> Understand?
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


Obviously you have never played ArmA II or just prefer CoD style gameplay.

I remember when Day of Defeat required HL to play, I never heard people complaining about having to buy Half Life to play a free modification.

Luckily for you there's been discussion on the DayZ forum about it potentially getting studio support and an independent release. But probably wont be free, and because you're cheap you probably wont buy it when it's released either.









ITT: People butthurt that they need to buy a game to play a modification of that game.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Obviously you have never played ArmA II or just prefer CoD style gameplay.
> I remember when Day of Defeat required HL to play, I never heard people complaining about having to buy Half Life to play a free modification.
> Luckily for you there's been discussion on the DayZ forum about it potentially getting studio support and an independent release. But probably wont be free, and because you're cheap you probably wont buy it when it's released either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITT: People butthurt that they need to buy a game to play a modification of that game.


to be fair, I dont know anyone who didnt buy Half Life 1 lol

I was part of sooo many Beta Mod teams


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> Can't get Arma2 on my Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks so good too!


Macs dont get viruses. Your missing out on zombies.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.
> Understand?
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.


If you pay $14 for tires and get a free car, I want to know where you shop. Cos that would be awesome.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Yeh its not worth $30 JUST to play a mod esp if u dont have friends to play with and there is no guarentee of support or continued play. When a game like this gets released as a full title then I would definitely buy it. A buggy mod on a game I never heard of til today just isnt selling me.

10part series of the game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRpPIyJDSEQ


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Your missing the point though. I DO NOT want Arma II. However, I DO WANT the mod. I only want the MOD. I do NOT want Arma II. I do not want to pay $30, for a game i will never play. I do not want to pay $30 for a mod. If it was a quality game, i would pay $30. But in my opinion it is not.
> Understand?
> Im not going to pay $14.000 for tires to get a free car.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have never played ArmA II or just prefer CoD style gameplay.
> 
> I remember when Day of Defeat required HL to play, I never heard people complaining about having to buy Half Life to play a free modification.
> 
> Luckily for you there's been discussion on the DayZ forum about it potentially getting studio support and an independent release. But probably wont be free, and because you're cheap you probably wont buy it when it's released either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITT: People butthurt that they need to buy a game to play a modification of that game.
Click to expand...

DoD wasn't a mod (unless it was during its beta stages). It was a separate title that sold for a price (May 2003). It also doesn't require Half Life.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> DoD wasn't a mod. It was a separate title that sold for a price (May 2003). It also doesn't require Half Life.


IT started as a mod though.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> DoD wasn't a mod. It was a separate title that sold for a price (May 2003). It also doesn't require Half Life.


Shows how much you know









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_Defeat#History


----------



## ryboto

The Arma 2 CO pack is selling for $26 on ebay, or directly from Bohemian Interactive, or find a used copy like the one on Amazon selling for $19. Saying you want and expect to play a mod for free is basically saying you expect to play games for free.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> The Arma 2 CO pack is selling for $26 on ebay, or directly from Bohemian Interactive, or find a used copy like the one on Amazon selling for $19. Saying you want and expect to play a mod for free is basically saying you expect to play games for free.


Pretty much this.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> DoD wasn't a mod (unless it was during its beta stages). It was a separate title that sold for a price (May 2003). It also doesn't require Half Life.


Deffffinitely started as a Free Mod for HL1

I want to say i got onboard with one of the Alpha releases like April and May of 2000

That Game was great from day 1 all the way to DoD Source, which i still play and love.

Anyone fromt ehy Alpha days may recognize my name from there - as ive Been StormX2 since 1993 and been involved with every Game on beta since TeamFortress on Quake =)


----------



## tsm106

I don't know about yall, WTB Season 3 of The Walking Dead!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> DoD wasn't a mod. It was a separate title that sold for a price (May 2003). It also doesn't require Half Life.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_Defeat#History
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Alpha 4 (April 8, 2000)*
> Alpha 6 (September 27, 2000)
> Alpha 6.5 (October 15, 2000)
> Alpha 6.5 (October 16, 2000)**
> Alpha 6.7 (October 28, 2000)
> Alpha 6.8 (November 06, 2000)
> Beta 1.0 (January 12, 2001)
> Beta 1.1 (February 14, 2001)
> Beta 1.2 (April 5, 2001)
> Beta 1.3 (June 4, 2001)
> Beta 1.3b (July 27, 2001)
> Beta 2.0 (February 6, 2002)
> Beta 2.1 (May 10, 2002)
> Beta 3.0 (July 11, 2002)
> Beta 3.1 (August 8, 2002)
> Version 1.0 (May 1, 2003)†


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Deffffinitely started as a Free Mod for HL1
> I want to say i got onboard with one of the Alpha releases like April and May of 2000
> That Game was great from day 1 all the way to DoD Source, which i still play and love.
> Anyone fromt ehy Alpha days may recognize my name from there - as ive Been StormX2 since 1993 and been involved with every Game on beta since TeamFortress on Quake =)


I was part of the DoD Alpha testing. I went under the name "Trigger". I played the crap out of this and Team Fortress. Good times








Garand rapid fire was awesome








Also miss the Gewer Sniper, I was pretty good with it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiki*
> DoD began as a Half-Life 3rd party mod in 2000.


What's so confusing about this? It's the freaking first line under the history.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Alpha 4 (April 8, 2000)*
> Alpha 6 (September 27, 2000)
> Alpha 6.5 (October 15, 2000)
> Alpha 6.5 (October 16, 2000)**
> Alpha 6.7 (October 28, 2000)
> Alpha 6.8 (November 06, 2000)
> Beta 1.0 (January 12, 2001)
> Beta 1.1 (February 14, 2001)
> Beta 1.2 (April 5, 2001)
> Beta 1.3 (June 4, 2001)
> Beta 1.3b (July 27, 2001)
> Beta 2.0 (February 6, 2002)
> Beta 2.1 (May 10, 2002)
> Beta 3.0 (July 11, 2002)
> Beta 3.1 (August 8, 2002)
> Version 1.0 (May 1, 2003)†


By your logic, than every single game ever made is a beta and forever will be a beta.









Or a mod is a beta until it is purchased by a studio, then it costs money...

BUT GUESS WHAT! Day-Z has not been promoted to your beloved "released" or "version" status, it's a MODIFICATION in ALPHA right now.

I'm going to laugh if/when Day-Z gets released as it's own game for like $30 and everyone who currently plays gets grandfathered in because they have ArmA 2. Two games for the price of one? Fine by me. Oh, and ArmA 2 has more mods than just Day-Z, I suggest you take a look at them. You're buying more than just the ability to play an alpha.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Horrible fail analogy.
> I think you meant it the other way around. You're not going to buy a cheap car just to have its tires. You're not going to buy a piss-poor game just to get its freely distributed mod.
> Makes perfect sense, and I agree with you.


The analogy is fine.

You get free tires, but you complain because you don't have a car to put them on, and don't want to buy one.

Someone gives you a free mod, but you complain because you don't have the game to run it, and don't want to buy it.


----------



## $ilent

wait a second, what do you need to play this game exactly? is it free in the end or do you have to buy something to be able to download and play this?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> The analogy is fine.
> You get free tires, but you complain because you don't have a car to put them on, and don't want to buy one.
> Someone gives you a free mod, but you complain because you don't have the game to run it, and don't want to buy it.


Some people feel entitled to everything on this forum. Sure has gone downhill in recent years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wait a second, what do you need to play this game exactly? is it free in the end or do you have to buy something to be able to download and play this?


It's not a game, it's a mod. Because it's a mod, you have to buy the original game. Just like back in the day before Day of Defeat, Counter-Strike and Red Orchestra became stand alone games.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wait a second, what do you need to play this game exactly? is it free in the end or do you have to buy something to be able to download and play this?


You need Operation Arrowhead to play it (Really you need Arma II and the Arrowhead expansion, but the free-version of Arma II works.) So if you have Arma II you're screwed and need to buy Arrowhead before playing the mod; if you don't have either I suggest buying Combined Operations so you have both (It's $10 less than both the base game and the expansion and you'll get higher-res textures compared to the free-Arma II and owning OA.)


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> You need Operation Arrowhead to play it (Really you need Arma II and the Arrowhead expansion, but the free-version of Arma II works.) So if you have Arma II you're screwed and need to buy Arrowhead before playing the mod; if you don't have either I suggest buying Combined Operations so you have both *(It's $10 more than the base game and the expansion, but you'll get higher-res textures.*)


Misleading!

The Combined Operations package costs 25€/$25(?) on Steam, ARMA 2 alone costs 15, as does Arrowhead, the bundle saves you 5 quid.


----------



## BritishBob

25% of the way thorugh downloading Arma 2+Arrowhead, just to play this...







Amazingly 2-3 of my friends are already playing with out even knowing the others did.


----------



## Maian

Have we really fallen so far as a community (Gamers) that we forgot what modifications are? I don't get why people are up-in-arms about having to buy a game they don't own so they can play a Mod for that game... You really want to play the mod? Ok, it costs $20-30. If you don't think it's worth that, then don't play. It's rather simple. If you don't want to buy Arma II to play this, and would rather wait until it gets finished and is possibly released as a standalone package, I hate to break it to you, but it will probably cost $20-30 if not more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Setzer*
> 
> Misleading!
> The Combined Operations package costs 25€/$25(?) on Steam, ARMA 2 alone costs 15, as does Arrowhead, the bundle saves you 5 quid.


But you can get the Operation Arrowhead expansion to work with the free version of Arma II, so it technically costs more.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Horrible fail analogy.
> I think you meant it the other way around. You're not going to buy a cheap car just to have its tires. You're not going to buy a piss-poor game just to get its freely distributed mod.
> Makes perfect sense, and I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> The analogy is fine.
> 
> You get free tires, but you complain because you don't have a car to put them on, and don't want to buy one.
> 
> Someone gives you a free mod, but you complain because you don't have the game to run it, and don't want to buy it.
Click to expand...

All of NOPE.

I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.

A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. You are basically saying that it is totally normal for this to happen, and that you SHOULD have to buy the full set of wheels to get lug nuts. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like. That's the point I'm getting across. It's too early, but Day-Z SHOULD become standalone just like DoD/the other games that were once mods have.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I was part of the DoD Alpha testing. I went under the name "Trigger". I played the crap out of this and Team Fortress. Good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garand rapid fire was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also miss the Gewer Sniper, I was pretty good with it.


I miss the originl Map..

The one where the Nazi's had kind of this Fort, and there were random Morter Shell Blasts everywher ein teh death fields, what a snipers Map that was man

and yah, DoD was the last game i could use the K98 -0 I cant use it in DoD Source =(

haha I was right lookit that

April 2000 first official Alpha release - I just remember helping out with the game before the full release, same with CS hehe

well, same with all of them lol


----------



## Ghost23

Just saying, this mod is amazing. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like.


Dayz is a mod using content from Arma II though :|
That's why your analogy is wrong and his isn't.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like.


My analogy is just fine.

You don't have the requirements to play the game.

The mod has no game engine. It is a shell that wraps around the existing engine, which is being sold for $30.

Spend money to obtain the prerequisites, or don't play and stop complaining.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.


Whoa whoa whoa...

You don't want to buy Operation Arrowhead ($20) because it's a game you don't want. You are (supposedly) willing to pay $20 for Day-Z, but it's free. So... you don't want to pay for Operation Arrowhead out of principle? I don't get it... Download Arma II for free, buy Operation Arrowhead for $20, and then download the mod for free. Grand Total of: $20. What's the problem?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. You are basically saying that it is totally normal for this to happen, and that you SHOULD have to buy the full set of wheels to get lug nuts. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like. That's the point I'm getting across. It's too early, but Day-Z SHOULD become standalone just like DoD/the other games that were once mods have.


It really does sound like you expect to pay nothing for a game(I know it's a mod, but there's enough content and community for me to call it a game, right?). I have never heard of a mod that didn't require the original content to be owned and installed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> You don't want to buy Operation Arrowhead ($20) because it's a game you don't want. You are (supposedly) willing to pay $20 for Day-Z, but it's free. So... you don't want to pay for Operation Arrowhead out of principle? I don't get it... Download Arma II for free, buy Operation Arrowhead for $20, and then download the mod for free. Grand Total of: $20. What's the problem?
Click to expand...

It's a moral thing. I'm not paying for a game I don't want*.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. You are basically saying that it is totally normal for this to happen, and that you SHOULD have to buy the full set of wheels to get lug nuts. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like. That's the point I'm getting across. It's too early, but Day-Z SHOULD become standalone just like DoD/the other games that were once mods have.
> 
> 
> 
> *It really does sound like you expect to pay nothing for a game*(I know it's a mod, but there's enough content and community for me to call it a game, right?). *I have never heard of a mod that didn't require the original content to be owned and installed.*
Click to expand...

Yourfacewhen my Steam library.

Doing a full-conversion mod where everything in the game is changed typically allows standalone play. That could and probably will happen with Day-Z eventually. It's also partially up to the developers of the original game to allow mods created with their authoring tools to run standalone.









Some popular ones I can think of that are Quake/UT/Crysis mods:

http://www.moddb.com/games/crysis/news/wreckage-standalone-released2
http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=mods.detail&id=2517
http://www.smokin-guns.net/
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/09/the-dark-mod-update-aiming-for-standalone/
http://www.moddb.com/mods/red-orchestra/news/red-orchestra-ostfront-41-45-goes-standalone-with-steam
http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/69637


----------



## Aparition

The mod is in Alpha stage... so expect more years of development. With ArmA3 around the corner it is likely the mod will move to the improved engine. Thus independent release is very unlikely in any sort of normal development schedule.


----------



## pengs

Played all night with another OCNer. It took a while for us to find each other in the dark but after that we started heading in-land and looting places.
It's quite fun and a little freaky in the dark, it just definitely takes a certain type of player. You need patients and a stealthy attitude to live.
IMO, it was worth 30 bucks for the amount of time I'm going to get out of playing this mod.

Join the OCN group. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNDayZ
Grouping up is the only way your going to live.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

So what's the verdict? Obviously get it if you have Arma II, but those of us that don't, should we wait til it at least enters beta?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> It's a moral thing. I'm not paying for a game I don't want*.*
> Yourfacewhen my Steam library.
> Doing a full-conversion mod where everything in the game is changed typically allows standalone play. That could and probably will happen with Day-Z eventually. It's also partially up to the developers of the original game to allow mods created with their authoring tools to run standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some popular ones I can think of that are Quake/UT/Crysis mods:
> http://www.moddb.com/games/crysis/news/wreckage-standalone-released2
> http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=mods.detail&id=2517
> http://www.smokin-guns.net/
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/09/the-dark-mod-update-aiming-for-standalone/
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/red-orchestra/news/red-orchestra-ostfront-41-45-goes-standalone-with-steam
> http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/69637


Nerd terms do bother me, so I'll try to ignore it. How many mods have started out as standalone games? The ones that I've actually given a crap about have all required the base game installed at least in the early stages. Once again, this one's in the Alpha stage of development....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> So what's the verdict? Obviously get it if you have Arma II, but those of us that don't, should we wait til it at least enters beta?


I'm reaaaally skeptical about Arma. I've tried it and just simply don't like it. I like the realism, but the game is sort of clunky.

Again, to reiterate: I'm loving how Day-Z looks, and I want it. I just don't want to buy Arma 2 just to play it, as I will never lay my mouse arrow over Arma 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> It's a moral thing. I'm not paying for a game I don't want*.*
> Yourfacewhen my Steam library.
> Doing a full-conversion mod where everything in the game is changed typically allows standalone play. That could and probably will happen with Day-Z eventually. It's also partially up to the developers of the original game to allow mods created with their authoring tools to run standalone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some popular ones I can think of that are Quake/UT/Crysis mods:
> http://www.moddb.com/games/crysis/news/wreckage-standalone-released2
> http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=mods.detail&id=2517
> http://www.smokin-guns.net/
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/09/the-dark-mod-update-aiming-for-standalone/
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/red-orchestra/news/red-orchestra-ostfront-41-45-goes-standalone-with-steam
> http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/69637
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd terms do bother me, so I'll try to ignore it. How many mods have started out as standalone games? The ones that I've actually given a crap about have all required the base game installed at least in the early stages. Once again, this one's in the Alpha stage of development....
Click to expand...

Well hey, I've never said Day-Z won't ever become standalone! That's what I'm looking forward to. It is only in Alpha.


----------



## StormX2

Hard to decide - it really sounds super BA

the exact kind of game Ive been wanting in a Zombie game..

Cus let me tell you, I am not a fan of L4D at all

I much more enjoyed my time playing the free DoD SOurce mod where the nazi team is AI and PLayer Controlled zombies of varying types

it is alot of fun but gets old eventually.

Bu tthis is a continuous Game, open field like it should be, not just parts of a town or city when Zombie get bottlenecked, but this is more like the way the real thing would go down.

Its litterally teh Walking Dead game - id be surprised if I did not like this game, but th eproblem for me right now is Cash...

Anyone feel like gifting lol


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm reaaaally skeptical about Arma. I've tried it and just simply don't like it. I like the realism, but the game is sort of clunky.
> Again, to reiterate: I'm loving how Day-Z looks, and I want it. I just don't want to buy Arma 2 just to play it, as I will never lay my mouse arrow over Arma 2.


Then unless it becomes a standalone game you will never play day z.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm reaaaally skeptical about Arma. I've tried it and just simply don't like it. I like the realism, but the game is sort of clunky.
> Again, to reiterate: I'm loving how Day-Z looks, and I want it. I just don't want to buy Arma 2 just to play it, as I will never lay my mouse arrow over Arma 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Then unless it becomes a standalone game you will never play day z.
Click to expand...

Or... other options







Like finding Arma 2 used or on special. THEN it would be hard to resist.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Or... other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like finding Arma 2 used or on special. THEN it would be hard to resist.


But your mouse arrow would be over Arma 2


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Or... other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like finding Arma 2 used or on special. THEN it would be hard to resist.


I found this: http://pcgamesi.com/arma-2-combined-operations.html

But I can't find any reviews of that site, so I am scared to give them my CC.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Or... other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like finding Arma 2 used or on special. THEN it would be hard to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this: http://pcgamesi.com/arma-2-combined-operations.html
> 
> But I can't find any reviews of that site, so I am scared to give them my CC.
Click to expand...

Bulgarian. Seems legit. Paypal used to have a virtual credit card plugin which was great. It would generate a temporary credit card number for you that you can provide to a merchant you're about to buy from. Good extra layer of security, but people were abusing it for fraudulent acts, so they killed it off. =/


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I found this: http://pcgamesi.com/arma-2-combined-operations.html
> But I can't find any reviews of that site, so I am scared to give them my CC.


I tried that site, the payment selection is blank, you can't actually pay for the game. Email addresses associated with the site end in @example.com. So I think it's some kind of place holder, or something else..


----------



## Nickw

Hey guys , do you have to do anything special to register with Day Z or anything ? I'm about to get off work and go home and buy the game and try to get this running, I'm stoked. Been looking at vid son youtube all day . If anyone wants to team up with me in say 2 hours from now PLEASE pm me! . And anyone with info on how to get online asap please let me know .


----------



## MooMoo

I was so excited until I saw "Requirements: ArmA II: CO"


----------



## Thingamajig

Does anyone here have the hard copy of ArmA II + OA?

I ask because i've got a problem. I've installed both and ran the 1.60 patch, now i've installed the mod - correctly, if i remember right.

Problem is, everytime i try to join a server the game states i lack the required PBO files and boots me from the server. Now i know i got the mod installed correctly, so i believe the problem lies with the patch installation. Am i missing something here?


----------



## SpankyMcFlych

This sounds awesome, and it does look like the best large zombie type game out there. But the engine, ug. Watching the videos on youtube... the zombies are way fast and juke all over the place. I can see why they'd want fast zombies instead of slow (seriously, slow zombies wouldn't be any threat at all), but these zombies are like olympic athlete fast. And there's this delay between shooting them and them falling down dead. Serious disconnect between your input and the results. And the zombies seem to port through walls at high speed or over terrain big time.

Looks like a lot of fun, but man the engine looks buggy and clunky as heck.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpankyMcFlych*
> 
> This sounds awesome, and it does look like the best large zombie type game out there. But the engine, ug. Watching the videos on youtube... the zombies are way fast and juke all over the place. I can see why they'd want fast zombies instead of slow (seriously, slow zombies wouldn't be any threat at all), but these zombies are like olympic athlete fast. And there's this delay between shooting them and them falling down dead. Serious disconnect between your input and the results. And the zombies seem to port through walls at high speed or over terrain big time.
> Looks like a lot of fun, but man the engine looks buggy and clunky as heck.


It is buggy and clunky, but I feel updates will help as they seem to have BIS's blessing. Honestly, the lag isn't that bad on a server, yeah, they do juke and glitch but on a low-lag server it's very tolerable. Zombies are just a small part of this mod. The human element is what makes it stand apart.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> It is buggy and clunky, but I feel updates will help as they seem to have BIS's blessing. Honestly, the lag isn't that bad on a server, yeah, they do juke and glitch but on a low-lag server it's very tolerable*. Zombies are just a small part of this mod. The human element is what makes it stand apart*.


I've been murdered


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> All of NOPE.
> I have a computer. I want to play this game. I am forced to buy a game that I DO NOT want and will probably never play. I can't buy Day-Z alone (yet) regardless of me willing to pay $20 for it. I'm not given that OPTION. I HAVE to buy another particular game just to play that one. That's fine, some day I may be able to get it standalone. I'm not blaming anyone. I'm simply flat-out saying I'm not buying Arma 2, yet I am being called a cheapass/etc. for voicing that.
> A vehicle analogy equivalent would be: I have a car. I want this cool set of titanium lug nuts that I saw, but I am forced to buy the full set of wheels if I want those lug nuts. I can't buy the lug nuts alone, regardless of me willing to pay $50 for them. I HAVE to buy the $500 set of wheels. You are basically saying that it is totally normal for this to happen, and that you SHOULD have to buy the full set of wheels to get lug nuts. In most cases in the real world, you CAN buy a set of lug nuts that you like. That's the point I'm getting across. It's too early, but Day-Z SHOULD become standalone just like DoD/the other games that were once mods have.


Boo hoo. Then it looks like your not going to be playing it. Oh well.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> It is buggy and clunky, but I feel updates will help as they seem to have BIS's blessing. Honestly, the lag isn't that bad on a server, yeah, they do juke and glitch but on a low-lag server it's very tolerable. Zombies are just a small part of this mod. The human element is what makes it stand apart.


Yeah, i agree.

Makes me wonder what ArmA III will be like. It does sport ragdoll physics, which i've been personally whining about since Operation Flashpoint, so very pleased with that. ArmA III still appears to have clunky, awkward animations, but we'll see (They likely used old ArmA II animations just for demonstration). Overall i'm very excited for ArmA III and i think it could even be better than more mainstream titles like BF3. Especially as they will also support modding, so a DAYZ mod for that game will be awesome.


----------



## Kaja

I had a really fun few hours with dayz this afternoon, everyone was quite friendly, no griefer or murderers. Tonight I came back online and was killed instantly, loosing that few hours progress. Went to another server and the first person I see kills me instantly. I know this is how the game is intended to work but It feels like a waste of time starting over and hoping that you don't just get killed within 5 minutes.

If they choose to expand on the player vs zombie combat in a way that encourages teamwork, with the best loot typically requiring a few player to reach, I think the ratio of friendly to hostile players might balance out better. Hopefully the game community doesn't deteriorate to all groups being arranged out of game and any lone players or other groups being shot on sight. Very interesting mod nonetheless


----------



## Nickw

at 66% dl... I cant wait I'm just literally watching the number go up , slowly.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

Hell. Yes.

I've been waiting for this exact concept this whole time. <3


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to run steam as admin???
> But now I only get this far


Cool, yeah sometimes it takes a long time to join and load into the game. With people constantly disconnecting and connecting it desyncs the server alot.


----------



## Ryanb213

eh. arma 2. I'll pass.


----------



## 0m3g4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMG It's Bob*
> 
> Hell. Yes.
> I've been waiting for this exact concept this whole time. <3


Same here, been watching videos, not the smoothest game around. Then again it is in alpha stage, I really hope this catches on, and when arma III comes out they port this to that engine, provided it is better.


----------



## Banzai?

I had the best of all exploits today. Wandering into a town at night named Sober I found a military base that was populated with loads of zombies and the sounds of gun-fire. As I crept my way closer to the noise of howling ghouls and the pistol being fired I hid behind a tent and took a peek to see a shadow crouching through each tent and taking down whatever threat there was. It was only when he was a few feet away that I noticed he was a bandit and carrying an AK on his back; knowing I had the upper-hand of surprise I silently moved from tent to tent and lobbed a smoke-grenade in his general area (Zombies swarm to the things) and hearing the bandit turn his attention to them. I stared at him as he hid himself behind a heater and quickly fired 2-shots into his head and watched him drop.

Victory!
Or so I thought... there was another bandit hiding in the grass on a hill apparently spotting for the bandit that moved in. I was hit twice by an assault rifle and low on blood trying to take cover behind a wall and patch myself up; sadly I failed and died. The surprising thing was what happened after I re-spawned. Instead of spawning on the coast-line I found myself awoken in the exact same place as I died with 2000 blood and sprained bones, but I heard the swarming of flies and as I looked down I found my own-body lying motionless with all my gear. With that in mind I knew I could still attempt to take on the last bandit so I quickly pulled out my M14 and the bit of ammo I had left and prone'd next to the wall to see what movement I could as I fired a few rounds in what I thought was him. Once they were both dead I began looting what I could (including my past-former self) and found half a dozen uncooked meat to cook in a fireplace I made real-quick and brought my blood back with. I found some lovely assault-rifles, a 9mm pistol with a flashlight, a heavy-supply of canned food, and a stock-pile of ammo. Quite the lucky adventure.


----------



## stryker7314

Created an OCN DayZ steam group.

OCNDZ

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNDayZ

2 of us have been playing avidly, could use a few more to mob around


----------



## Thingamajig

Well my first experience of it is lackluster to say the least.

Upon finally getting the mod to work, i ended up dying repeatedly due to the bad animations, poor hit registration, and delayed input.

Example: was sneaking past a zombie, it saw me, i fired a round - which took about a second or two to actually fire due to the poor animations - it was a hit, yet the zombie didn't "die" immediately, so i fired another. Turns out the first shot was enough, it's just it took a while to play the death animation for the zombie.

The second shot attracted a horde, which lead to my demise. This has happend three times now.

It's a good idea, and the kind of game/mod that people have wanted for a while (hence the huge appeal), but it's a shame it's on ArmA II, which is just terribly clunky, awkward and frustrating to play. Mod = Good, Game = Terrible.

If ArmA III fixes these issues, then porting this mod to it would definitely be a must.

I love how it's so reminiscent of STALKER or Metro 2033 though, similar atmosphere. Really like that. In fact it's the atmosphere and survival element that will keep me coming back for more, regardless of the frustratingly bad animation and glitches. That ambient soundtrack that plays really reminds me of those two games.


----------



## EasyC

Try being more careful around zombies, proning will make you basically invisible and make no noise. If you attract alot of them, your best bet is to run inside a house (if you're near one) which will make the slowly walk towards you allowing easy headshots. If you're near docks (most coastal towns or larger city like Elektro have a dock area) zombies won't go onto them. Try using stairs and ladders to your advantage, both will slow zombies down. As well as steep inclines on hills.

Don't panic and go into water either (swimming), you'll most likely lose your gear.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha could you maybe put in the title or on the first post that this is an ARMA mod? i downloaded half the thing not knowing how to use it before i realised what it was.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

I caved and bought it. I got the full CO, but what are the other Arma expansions worth for this mod? Just for consideration if I love the game.


----------



## BritishBob

Anyone give me a hand... I am getting these errors when trying to start OA. I am using steam. Windows 7 and latest drivers btw.









And It says I have a corrupted/incomplete install when I try an manually update. It took me 5hr to download, so I don't really want to have to download it again...

Edit- I was forgetting to run steam as admin... Ghey...


----------



## Smoka Cola

Been playing this the last few days with my gaming community. If you'd like to join us just send me a message here =)


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> well the concept is cool and it looks fun, after watching like 10 youtube vids i can say the one thing that is silly is the AI of the zombies, and how fast and *unrealistic they run*. May just not even get it because that


Zombies are real?


----------



## Acefire

Bought it just because of this thread and I really have to say that this game blows. If you don't already have arma then please don't even consider this game.


----------



## Crooksy

The mod should be made using the farcry maybe. The maps could still be reasonably large that way.


----------



## jtom320

Been playing this the last two days with some guild frandz. It's seriously one of the most unique experiences I've ever had.

For new people, play in a group but not too large a group. You're going to want to be in a group small enough that it's easy to find supplies for everyone. Avoid other players as much as possible unless you outnumber them and even then be careful. Also think about playing this more as a stealth game then a run and shoot. Zombies are best avoided if you can.


----------



## EmL

Edit: NVM saw requirement was Arma


----------



## ACHILEE5

If I go killing players and become a Bandit. When I do get killed, will I spawn as a Bandit?? Or will I reset back being to a survivor


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> If I go killing players and become a Bandit. When I do get killed, will I spawn as a Bandit?? Or will I reset back being to a survivor


It is based on your humanity score. + score = survivor. - score = bandit.
Your score carries over with you I believe.
Shooting zombies gives you humanity.


----------



## Nickw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Created an OCN DayZ steam group.
> OCNDZ
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNDayZ
> 2 of us have been playing avidly, could use a few more to mob around


I added you but havent gotten a reply yet


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> I had the best of all exploits today. Wandering into a town at night named Sober I found a military base that was populated with loads of zombies and the sounds of gun-fire. As I crept my way closer to the noise of howling ghouls and the pistol being fired I hid behind a tent and took a peek to see a shadow crouching through each tent and taking down whatever threat there was. It was only when he was a few feet away that I noticed he was a bandit and carrying an AK on his back; knowing I had the upper-hand of surprise I silently moved from tent to tent and lobbed a smoke-grenade in his general area (Zombies swarm to the things) and hearing the bandit turn his attention to them. I stared at him as he hid himself behind a heater and quickly fired 2-shots into his head and watched him drop.
> 
> Victory!
> Or so I thought... there was another bandit hiding in the grass on a hill apparently spotting for the bandit that moved in. I was hit twice by an assault rifle and low on blood trying to take cover behind a wall and patch myself up; sadly I failed and died. The surprising thing was what happened after I re-spawned. Instead of spawning on the coast-line I found myself awoken in the exact same place as I died with 2000 blood and sprained bones, but I heard the swarming of flies and as I looked down I found my own-body lying motionless with all my gear. With that in mind I knew I could still attempt to take on the last bandit so I quickly pulled out my M14 and the bit of ammo I had left and prone'd next to the wall to see what movement I could as I fired a few rounds in what I thought was him. Once they were both dead I began looting what I could (including my past-former self) and found half a dozen uncooked meat to cook in a fireplace I made real-quick and brought my blood back with. I found some lovely assault-rifles, a 9mm pistol with a flashlight, a heavy-supply of canned food, and a stock-pile of ammo. Quite the lucky adventure.


That's a hell of a story/experience. It's scenarios like this that would make me not mind being killed by a bandit; the experience is worth the death.







I've seen plenty of comments about the game being clunky and animations and hit registration being funny, so I think I am definitely going to pass on buying Arma 2 CO for now. Maybe with the next big Day-Z update I'll reconsider.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That's a hell of a story/experience. It's scenarios like this that would make me not mind being killed by a bandit; the experience is worth the death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of comments about the game being clunky and animations and hit registration being funny, so I think I am definitely going to pass on buying Arma 2 CO for now. Maybe with the next big Day-Z update I'll reconsider.


I expect it to be pretty good once it hits a proper Beta. Regular Arma CO servers don't suffer from the hit registration unless you have very high ping 200+. DayZ requires a central server system ie: client - server - central server, and I think when this gets over loaded (which it does) servers tend to lag slightly. I think the bigger problem right now is that there are not enough servers, so the few available are constantly hammered with client requests, people in the game and people trying to get into the server. Arma is notorious for issues with lots of connect / disconnects and keeping a constant sync with all the clients. Bohemia keeps improving server performance though


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> snip


Yes!
So awesome. I had a very tense moment with my buddy last night. Our characters had been alive for maybe 10 hours and our humanity was 2500. We had looted a bunch of towns at night and had found a flash light, sniper rifle, compass and a bunch of weapons. We were making our way up North and came across a huge air field with hangars. We found the watch tower inside the base and made our way up it to have a look around. My buddy noticed a guy in the grass about a quarter to half a mile away. He looked benign an didn't seem to want to cause us any harm. He just stood in place for a while holding his handgun (he also had a survivor skin). After watching us for 5 or so minutes, he went prone and switched to a rifle. It concerned us a little so we made our way down the tower and slowly started making our way around the base when we noticed 2 guys running to the tower where we just had been from the opposite direction. We think the first guy in the field may have been spotting for these guys as they looted.

We stopped for a second, both of them seeing my buddy but not me. They didn't have rebel suits so there was a 10 second pause and us contemplating talking to them and all of a sudden a gun shot went off. I had broken a bone earlier and was shaking so I couldn't aim at all and was a little crippled so I whipped out my pistol and rang off 3 random warning shots just to try and scare them. Another shot went off from the strangers and it was over, we were running through the woods. I heard the sound of a rifle and a bullet whiz by my head and shortly after a nade went off close to us. At that point I started yelling at the strangers over local in game voice, lol. "Don't do it ect ect.". It was a very heart stopping experience.

It can turn into a very tense game especially when you've taken all of that time finding weapons and other things, you don't want to loose it or your progression (or have to respawn and walk for another hour to find your buddy). Because of what happened last night we are going to be more proactive in the future by either talking to them or negotiating with them or just flat out killing them if they don't respond.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Yeah, Novy Sobor and Stary Sobor are always active. I've crawled past those towns so many times after hearing gun shots. I think it may be because one of the major spawn towns is Elektro on the water which leads straight into Novy and Story if you take the main road inland. Kamenka also seems to be the other spawn town on the ocean and the towns leading north like Zelenogorsk seem to be quite active also. Night play is even more sensitive. You will often see flairs in the middle of towns and you have to make the choice between confronting someone or avoiding the town completely but there are some friendly people. We've also met a few passer bys that gave us some tips and info and went on their way.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That's a hell of a story/experience. It's scenarios like this that would make me not mind being killed by a bandit; the experience is worth the death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of comments about the game being clunky and animations and hit registration being funny, so I think I am definitely going to pass on buying Arma 2 CO for now. Maybe with the next big Day-Z update I'll reconsider.


i think most of the issues people have with animations and/or hit registration, stems more from the glitches inherent with Arma 2, rather than the mod.

I wish this game had been built on a different platform but i cannot deny how challenging and entertaining it is... don't play by yourself, it is not very forgiving lol.


----------



## veyron1001

Guys, just wait for the memorial weekend. There might be a discount on all military games that week. Im hoping 20$ for arma 2 and the expansion.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> Guys, just wait for the memorial weekend. There might be a discount on all military games that week. Im hoping 20$ for arma 2 and the expansion.


Game won't even be playable at that point. It barely is now, the main datacenter is so overwhelmed.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Game won't even be playable at that point. It barely is now, the main datacenter is so overwhelmed.


Huh?
More and more DayZ servers are being built. It is a very popular mod. It should be fine. Downtime is pretty short when it happens and the servers are almost always loaded so it is not like there will be sudden extra load.

More players than servers just means you have to wait longer to actually get into the game.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Yeah, Novy Sobor and Stary Sobor are always active. I've crawled past those towns so many times after hearing gun shots. I think it may be because one of the major spawn towns is Elektro on the water which leads straight into Novy and Story if you take the main road inland. Kamenka also seems to be the other spawn town on the ocean and the towns leading north like Zelenogorsk seem to be quite active also. Night play is even more sensitive. You will often see flairs in the middle of towns and you have to make the choice between confronting someone or avoiding the town completely but there are some friendly people. We've also met a few passer bys that gave us some tips and info and went on their way.


Ah, I stayed away from the two-main cities where you usually spawn. I went North-East to Berezino and Krasnostav to get most of my supplies (Although bandit-groups usually have a camp by the Krasno-airfield) and made my way through Novy and Stary while a friend moved up through Cherno (Which might have been faster but more dangerous compared to my route.)


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Huh?
> More and more DayZ servers are being built. It is a very popular mod. It should be fine. Downtime is pretty short when it happens and the servers are almost always loaded so it is not like there will be sudden extra load.
> More players than servers just means you have to wait longer to actually get into the game.


There's only one central server that stores your character data. That's what's going terribly slow.


----------



## FauxFox

Rocket (the lead dev/head honcho of day z) works for Bohemia Interactive. I see a quick promotion for him/a zombie mode in arma 3


----------



## manolith

this game is really fun. i think that the island life is more fun tho. this seems to be a little bit less complicated tho.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox*
> 
> Rocket (the lead dev/head honcho of day z) works for Bohemia Interactive. I see a quick promotion for him/a zombie mode in arma 3


I've already seen someone comment that apparently it's super-easy to translate Arma 2 mods to Arma 3's engine.


----------



## jtom320

This game is kind of having the opposite effect of making me try out Arma again. I bought it and all the expansions played it once and decided there was no way I was going back like a year ago.


----------



## Socko1965

So want to play this, downloading Arma II CO now from Steam!


----------



## Thingamajig

Saw a flower in the wilderness today.

This is what i immediately thought of when i saw it:


----------



## spice003

does not look ultra realistic!


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> does not look ultra realistic!


Not only does it not look ultra realistic, but zombies don't even exist....

Seems to me people are happy to shoot mindless zombies instead of having a game with decent AI...


----------



## jtom320

Some people obviously can't see the (extremely obvious) appeal of this. Just a hint it's not even really about the zombies.


----------



## Socko1965

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some people obviously can't see the (extremely obvious) appeal of this. Just a hint it's not even really about the zombies.


^ This, 100% ^


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some people obviously can't see the (extremely obvious) appeal of this. Just a hint it's not even really about the zombies.


^
It's really not. The zombies are more of an inconvenience but can they can cause your demise if your not very patient and careful.

-Priority 1: Trust conundrum (who do you trust?)
1a: Bandits
1b: Survivors
-Priority 2: Ammunition, food, water, guns
-Priority 3: All other loot
-Priority 4: Zeds, but the zeds can become number one if you don't have patients.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some people obviously can't see the (extremely obvious) appeal of this. Just a hint it's not even really about the zombies.


"Ultra Realistic Zombie Survival Sim" is an oxymoron..

So if it's not about the Zombies then the only other thing is the Ultra Realistic aspect..... Yet I still see 2d sprites, low polly count and bad animations....

But people will hate on this post because it's got "Zombies" so let the sheep speak...


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> "Ultra Realistic Zombie Survival Sim" is an oxymoron..
> So if it's not about the Zombies then the only other thing is the Ultra Realistic aspect..... Yet I still see 2d sprites, low polly count and bad animations....
> But people will hate on this post because it's got "Zombies" so let the sheep speak...


Who cares about the graphics? Every game has rough spots. What a pointless complaint.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> "Ultra Realistic Zombie Survival Sim" is an oxymoron..
> So if it's not about the Zombies then the only other thing is the Ultra Realistic aspect..... Yet I still see 2d sprites, low polly count and bad animations....
> But people will hate on this post because it's got "Zombies" so let the sheep speak...


BF3 also uses 2D sprites. It's not about graphics with this game. The graphics are the last thing you need to worry about.

The best way to see this game is from the prospective of someone who just walked into it. They walk for miles, find food water and some guns and think everyone is their friend. You befriend someone and a mile down the road he robs you and shoots you in the head point blank.
If a tragedy or zombie appoc happened, this would be the state of humanity, to survive at all costs. So even though the graphics aren't ultra realistic the choices you make are very crucial to your survival. The zombies are fine, they are mindless AI which is what a zombie would be. It's the psychology between human players, the 150 mile (squared) map and confusion that makes this game realistic.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Who cares about the graphics? Every game has rough spots. What a pointless complaint.


Wait so I'm supposed to like a game that say's it's "ultra realistic" using graphics that are at least 2 generations old. Then wait I'm supposed to like it because it has zombies? But it's not about the zombies? Then I'm supposed to like it for the "Obvious Extreme" nature of the game..... but all I saw was people running in the dark with dead bodies everywhere..... Hold on, let me get my lvl creator toss some dead bodies, exploded vehicles, and road flairs.... This game has what going for it?


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> BF3 also uses 2D sprites. It's not about graphics with this game. The graphics are the last thing you need to worry about.


Maybe the title should be.....

Not quite Ultra realistic with Zombies that aren't apart of the main story but lets use that as a bonus.

Things to note.

1: Not ultra realistic.
2: Not a decent Sim
3: Not truly about Zombies.

What am I missing again?


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Maybe the title should be.....
> Not quite Ultra realistic with Zombies that aren't apart of the main *story* but lets use that as a bonus.


Forget story. There is no story.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Maybe the title should be.....
> Not quite Ultra realistic with Zombies that aren't apart of the main story but lets use that as a bonus.
> Things to note.
> 1: Not ultra realistic.
> 2: Not a decent Sim
> 3: Not truly about Zombies.
> What am I missing again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Wait so I'm supposed to like a game that say's it's "ultra realistic" using graphics that are at least 2 generations old. Then wait I'm supposed to like it because it has zombies? But it's not about the zombies? Then I'm supposed to like it for the "Obvious Extreme" nature of the game..... but all I saw was people running in the dark with dead bodies everywhere..... Hold on, let me get my lvl creator toss some dead bodies, exploded vehicles, and road flairs.... This game has what going for it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> "Ultra Realistic Zombie Survival Sim" is an oxymoron..
> So if it's not about the Zombies then the only other thing is the Ultra Realistic aspect..... Yet I still see 2d sprites, low polly count and bad animations....
> But people will hate on this post because it's got "Zombies" so let the sheep speak...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Not only does it not look ultra realistic, but zombies don't even exist....
> Seems to me people are happy to shoot mindless zombies instead of having a game with decent AI...


Obvious Troll is Obvious.

Sounds like a personal problem to me.
Speaking of sheep, go run some crisis benchmarks.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Obvious Troll is Obvious.
> Sounds like a personal problem to me.
> Speaking of sheep, go run some crisis benchmarks.


Crisis benchmark? doesn't exist.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Obvious Troll is Obvious.
> Sounds like a personal problem to me.
> Speaking of sheep, go run some crisis benchmarks.


He's probably special


----------



## manolith

i saw a real zombie the otherday. who said they are not real.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> i saw a real zombie the otherday. who said they are not real.


Did you kill it









In game, how do I refill my drink bottle








And is there a way so I can spawn where mates are? So we can do some coop


----------



## manolith

i urinated on it. it was sleeping.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Lol... requirements: Balls. XD


----------



## -Apocalypse-

To meet up with friends, choose a reference point (coast+sun/moon works, but it's dangerous to follow the coast. This can easily take 1-3 hours depending on how good everyone involved is at locating themselves on a map (use an out-of-game map, since you don't spawn with one.) I'll attach mine, I use http://downloads.game.co.uk/game.co.uk/pdfs/ARMAII_MAP.pdf it is very detailed, but for some reason neglects lighthouses...

As for your water bottle, wade into the ocean and fill it up. There are also fresh water wells scattered around that you can use. Currently you are unable to fill them in ponds for some reason.


----------



## EmL

So yeah before I press the Pay button on ArmA 2: OA I just want to know if anyone got a SLI fix for this game? I've tried the demo, only used one card there, altho I could max it quite fine I want to see my two cards being used.

Thanks


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Did you kill it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In game, how do I refill my drink bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is there a way so I can spawn where mates are? So we can do some coop


You can fill up in the ocean, just walk into shallow water til the option appears. Lakes however you need to go in deep enough that you'll be swimming (some lakes aren't deep enough to do this). If you use lakes I'd suggest walking in backwards and as soon as you start swimming, click the refill water bottle option and swim out asap otherwise you may drop your gear (which is an Arma 2 issue not a dayz issue). Once you get close enough to land right click spam and you should stand up.

And no you can't choose where you spawn.


----------



## Acefire

Just to remind everyone.

This game blows.

I bought it.... played it.... fell asleep from boredom/disappointment.

There is nothing to do in this mod. Vast expanse of empty map with little or no detail. Very few objects in this mod to interact with. Almost none of the house can be opened or entered. Locating system is severely flawed. And overall, the graphics are at least 2 generations old and are very poorly optimized.

DO NOT BUY FOR THIS MOD!


----------



## jtom320

If your complaining about the graphics you are proudly waving your moron card.


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Just to remind everyone.
> 
> This game blows.
> 
> I bought it.... played it.... fell asleep from boredom/disappointment.
> 
> There is nothing to do in this mod. Vast expanse of empty map with little or no detail. Very few objects in this mod to interact with. Almost none of the house can be opened or entered. Locating system is severely flawed. And overall, the graphics are at least 2 generations old and are very poorly optimized.
> 
> DO NOT BUY FOR THIS MOD!


 Yes!!! Everyone listen to him!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Just to remind everyone.
> This game blows.
> I bought it.... played it.... fell asleep from boredom/disappointment.
> There is nothing to do in this mod. Vast expanse of empty map with little or no detail. Very few objects in this mod to interact with. Almost none of the house can be opened or entered. Locating system is severely flawed. And overall, the graphics are at least 2 generations old and are very poorly optimized.
> DO NOT BUY FOR THIS MOD!


If you think the zombie apocalypse is entirely about scavenging rather than surviving as well as expect navigating foreign territory without a map to be easy, listen to this man. Otherwise, the mod is amazing.


----------



## ryboto

I like it, I just don't like the 'real-time' lighting...makes the learning curve pretty steep for nubs when they can't see anything and you're given flares right off the bat.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Just to remind everyone.
> This game blows.
> I bought it.... played it.... fell asleep from boredom/disappointment.
> There is nothing to do in this mod. Vast expanse of empty map with little or no detail. Very few objects in this mod to interact with. Almost none of the house can be opened or entered. Locating system is severely flawed. And overall, the graphics are at least 2 generations old and are very poorly optimized.
> DO NOT BUY FOR THIS MOD!


Over 4000 other players disagree. You sound like you never gave the mod a chance let alone Arma 2. I can't believe people are buying Arma 2, a Milsim and complaining about a zombie mod in it's infancy. The points you raise don't even hold water.

Chernarus is a huge map 225km2, there are several towns as well as a few larger ones. Maybe you didn't realise it's actually taken from a real place in the Czech Republic.

What kind of objects do you want to interact with? (again, vague).

Un-enterable buildings is built into the engine, not a Dayz issue. Remember - Milsim.

Locating system flawed? Find a compass and a map.

Graphics are perfectly fine for (again) a Milsim. Maybe you're running Arma 2 free or something.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

O.
M.
G.

New patch today. Zombie spawns are insane. 500+ on most servers.


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Over 4000 other players disagree. You sound like you never gave the mod a chance let alone Arma 2. I can't believe people are buying Arma 2, a Milsim and complaining about a zombie mod in it's infancy. The points you raise don't even hold water.
> Chernarus is a huge map 225km2, there are several towns as well as a few larger ones. Maybe you didn't realise it's actually taken from a real place in the Czech Republic.
> What kind of objects do you want to interact with? (again, vague).
> Un-enterable buildings is built into the engine, not a Dayz issue. Remember - Milsim.
> Locating system flawed? Find a compass and a map.
> Graphics are perfectly fine for (again) a Milsim. Maybe you're running Arma 2 free or something.


Sound like you've got a hard-on for this game. IT's ok if someone doesn't like your game buddy. And honestly you've misread me. I didn't say, "Don't download this free mod and play it." I said, "Don't buy for this mod."

Additionally the points you raise are irrelevant.

0- I was not arguing over who created the game or mod. I was stating not to buy the game for the mod. Don't care *** Milsim is. Moreover, This really not that great of a mod to justify buying this game.

1- I said the map is empty, and it is. I've ran around it for several hours and if you've played it you will notice. Lack of nature, animals, random encounters/events..... etc.

2- I said you can't enter a lot of the buildings, this is the truth. A majority of building in this mod are "just for show."

3- The graphics suck. Which is my opinion when I've played many other games. So have fun arguing with my opinion.

You sir provide a shell of an argument, encumbered with its own fallacies that I will not even waste my time expounding.
And honestly your being a little too defensive for some ****ty mod. Other people are allowed to give there opinions on a forum. And trust me, I am giving very good advice. So let me repeat it.....

*Don't buy this game for the mod.
*

Have a good day. I am done with this thread.


----------



## Dranx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Sound like you've got a hard-on for this game. IT's ok if someone doesn't like your game buddy. And honestly you've misread me. I didn't say, "Don't download this free mod and play it." I said, "Don't buy for this mod."
> Additionally the points you raise are irrelevant.
> 0- I was not arguing over who created the game or mod. I was stating not to buy the game for the mod. Don't care *** Milsim is. Moreover, This really not that great of a mod to justify buying this game.
> 1- I said the map is empty, and it is. I've ran around it for several hours and if you've played it you will notice. Lack of nature, animals, random encounters/events..... etc.
> 2- I said you can't enter a lot of the buildings, this is the truth. A majority of building in this mod are "just for show."
> 3- The graphics suck. Which is my opinion when I've played many other games. So have fun arguing with my opinion.
> You sir provide a shell of an argument, encumbered with its own fallacies that I will not even waste my time expounding.
> And honestly your being a little too defensive for some ****ty mod. Other people are allowed to give there opinions on a forum. And trust me, I am giving very good advice. So let me repeat it.....
> *Don't buy this game for the mod.
> *
> Have a good day. I am done with this thread.


The mod isn't even in Beta yet... What do you expect honestly. :/


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I like it, I just don't like the 'real-time' lighting...makes the learning curve pretty steep for nubs when they can't see anything and you're given flares right off the bat.


I think the night lighting is too dark, to the point that it's unrealistic because moonlighting is significant enough to be able to see decently. Aaaaand to make up for it just turn up brightness and gamma in the settings.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Sound like you've got a hard-on for this game. IT's ok if someone doesn't like your game buddy. And honestly you've misread me. I didn't say, "Don't download this free mod and play it." I said, "Don't buy for this mod."
> Additionally the points you raise are irrelevant.
> 0- I was not arguing over who created the game or mod. I was stating not to buy the game for the mod. Don't care *** Milsim is. Moreover, This really not that great of a mod to justify buying this game.
> 1- I said the map is empty, and it is. I've ran around it for several hours and if you've played it you will notice. Lack of nature, animals, random encounters/events..... etc.
> 2- I said you can't enter a lot of the buildings, this is the truth. A majority of building in this mod are "just for show."
> 3- The graphics suck. Which is my opinion when I've played many other games. So have fun arguing with my opinion.
> You sir provide a shell of an argument, encumbered with its own fallacies that I will not even waste my time expounding.
> And honestly your being a little too defensive for some ****ty mod. Other people are allowed to give there opinions on a forum. And trust me, I am giving very good advice. So let me repeat it.....
> 
> Have a good day. I am done with this thread.


Too bad your arguing about the things that never mattered in this game to begin with. Also looks like your playing it wrong. Learn to play it as a sim, not like your xbox 360 arcade games. And if you don't enjoy sims, maybe you need not look in this games direction to begin with. Also don't beat yourself up too much


----------



## pengs

Wow. If you like zombies, try patch 1.5.7.
Totally new game.

The dev wrote:
Quote:


> P.S. Re: Zombie Numbers.... hahah... you're all ******. deeply ******. Good luck.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Wow. If you like zombies, try patch 1.5.7.
> Totally new game.
> The dev wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Re: Zombie Numbers.... hahah... you're all ******. deeply ******. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Very nice, I'm getting ancy, can't be done with these finals soon enough!


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Too bad your arguing about the things that never mattered in this game to begin with. Also looks like your playing it wrong. Learn to play it as a sim, not like your xbox 360 arcade games. And if you don't enjoy sims, maybe you need not look in this games direction to begin with. Also don't beat yourself up too much


He couldn't see it if it was slapping him in the face. Don't waste your ammo


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Sound like you've got a hard-on for this game. IT's ok if someone doesn't like your game buddy. And honestly you've misread me. I didn't say, "Don't download this free mod and play it." I said, "Don't buy for this mod."
> Additionally the points you raise are irrelevant.
> 0- I was not arguing over who created the game or mod. I was stating not to buy the game for the mod. Don't care *** Milsim is. Moreover, This really not that great of a mod to justify buying this game.
> 1- I said the map is empty, and it is. I've ran around it for several hours and if you've played it you will notice. Lack of nature, animals, random encounters/events..... etc.
> 2- I said you can't enter a lot of the buildings, this is the truth. A majority of building in this mod are "just for show."
> 3- The graphics suck. Which is my opinion when I've played many other games. So have fun arguing with my opinion.
> You sir provide a shell of an argument, encumbered with its own fallacies that I will not even waste my time expounding.
> And honestly your being a little too defensive for some ****ty mod. Other people are allowed to give there opinions on a forum. And trust me, I am giving very good advice. So let me repeat it.....
> *Don't buy this game for the mod.
> *
> Have a good day. I am done with this thread.


First off. Grats on going full-******.

Secondly. It's not my game, it is however a game I'm good at playing and understand how it works. If understanding how something works perplexes you, please don't look up in a rainstorm, you'll drown like a baby turkey.

Thirdly. As I've said Dayz is an adaptation from a game engine built around a Milsim concept. But as you are so unbelievably ignorant/stupid/moronic (let me grab a thesaurus.....) and don't want to learn why certain things don't work a certain way, please do not for even a second think that I give a single ***** about your whining dribble that you've polluted onto this forum from that barely working shriveled blob of mush you have for a brain.

Oh and I mustn't forget the most important part. Thank you. That's right, thank you. Thank you for buying Arma 2 and supporting the dev's behind an incredible game, which will go into improving upon with Arma 3. So thank you for contributing towards what will be a great experience for me when Arma 3 is out.

You're the best


----------



## jtom320

Seriously he is totally full-blown full ******.

The biggest complaint I just can't get over his the graphics. Your complaiing about the graphics in a mod made for a game released two years ago? Really?

The rest of his post reads like he's never played it which is probabally what's really going on here.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Very nice, I'm getting ancy, can't be done with these finals soon enough!


Hope so! Your patients and expertise is needed big time right now, especially with patch 1.5.7.


----------



## Segovax

It's actually very very good for an alpha. The new update is intense.

I'm really looking for some other people to play with - I have a pretty good handle on how to gear up, just need a crew.


----------



## edalbkrad

seems too much like a dead island copy cat.
If they used a different game engine I would try it.
I played Arma II for a few minutes before I got tired of the sluggish mouse movement and controls.

Quote:


> Because it's built on such a realistic engine, if you want to go somewhere, you have to walk.


so driving cars is not realistic? running over zombies is much more fun


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks for the tips so far lads








Rep+

Do I delete all my mod files and replace with all of these??





*Or can I just use the .RAR files?*


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I think the night lighting is too dark, to the point that it's unrealistic because moonlighting is significant enough to be able to see decently. Aaaaand to make up for it just turn up brightness and gamma in the settings.


I did, and it worked well enough, but everything looked cell shaded







also zombies wearing black looked like my friend and I almost shot him.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> seems too much like a dead island copy cat.


More like what Dead Island *WISHES* it could be...


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> More like what Dead Island *WISHES* it could be...


At the same time, the ONE thing this needs from Dead Island is melee....as a sim, I should be able to interact with almost anything...why can't I have the option of beating the zombie with my rifle? or a large stick?....I guess it'll need hit detection improvement, since the zombies seem to be able to hit you from a range of distances.


----------



## Aparition

I have never heard so much whining about a FREE MOD before...

Oh I totally forgot these people owe us. What for I dunno... thank goodness they use their free time to give us creative content.
If you don't like it... why are you even here?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks for the tips so far lads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+
> 
> Do I delete all my mod files and replace with all of these??
> -cut-
> *Or can I just use the .RAR files?*


Installer should replace the files:
http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?pid=19051

I haven't even got arma 2 working yet. One is not amused.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> More like what Dead Island *WISHES* it could be...
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, the ONE thing this needs from Dead Island is melee....as a sim, I should be able to interact with almost anything...why can't I have the option of beating the zombie with my rifle? or a large stick?....I guess it'll need hit detection improvement, since the zombies seem to be able to hit you from a range of distances.
Click to expand...

Does Arma 2 have melee attack? If not, that would be why. I think I read on the Day-Z forum that they do want to add melee attack/weapons.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> At the same time, the ONE thing this needs from Dead Island is melee....as a sim, I should be able to interact with almost anything...why can't I have the option of beating the zombie with my rifle? or a large stick?....I guess it'll need hit detection improvement, since the zombies seem to be able to hit you from a range of distances.


Melee was never an option in Arma II. The most you could get was being able to knock-out civilians after going through the actions-menu. I'm hoping in Arma III they add melee as an option alongside jumping (I'm fairly sure they kept jumping out of the game because they knew people would exploit it and it wouldn't look right in the game ((Now with physics and some animation improvements it wouldn't look so static.))


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> Melee was never an option in Arma II. The most you could get was being able to knock-out civilians after going through the actions-menu. I'm hoping in Arma III they add melee as an option alongside jumping (I'm fairly sure they kept jumping out of the game because they knew people would exploit it and it wouldn't look right in the game ((Now with physics and some animation improvements it wouldn't look so static.))


I understand that, but it would be nice to have. I understand it's an alpha. Since it's still in development, I don't see the harm in talking about possible future enhancements.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Installer should replace the files:
> http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?pid=19051
> *I haven't even got arma 2 working yet. One is not amused*.


Thanks









Why, what's happening??


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> so driving cars is not realistic? running over zombies is much more fun


There are cars, and helicopters - you just need to find all the parts to repair them, and then fuel to get them going.


----------



## Aparition

I like not being able to jump, instead you can Vault over things (step over).
Takes away the quirky bunny hopping joy ride most games become with jumping.
Being able to climb and step over obstacles is much more immersive.


----------



## SpankyMcFlych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I have never heard so much whining about a FREE MOD before...
> Oh I totally forgot these people owe us. What for I dunno... thank goodness they use their free time to give us creative content.
> If you don't like it... why are you even here?


It's called criticism. Mature honest criticism is something mature honest people can take. The immature kind should just be ignored. I'm sure the devs of this mod have shoulders broad enough to take player criticism and use it to improve their mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I like not being able to jump, instead you can Vault over things (step over).
> Takes away the quirky bunny hopping joy ride most games become with jumping.
> Being able to climb and step over obstacles is much more immersive.


I saw a clip of a guy who couldn't climb some stairs because a body bag was on them. Lack of jump would be a negative for me since all sorts of low objects become impossible barriers without it.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I understand that, but it would be nice to have. I understand it's an alpha. Since it's still in development, I don't see the harm in talking about possible future enhancements.


Some things we've already been told are coming:

Melee attacks (should be in with 1.6)
Temperature / clothing
Better interactions with ponds (dont need to swim to fill your water)
Removal of needing food/water after logging out for a while has been discussed, no confirmed
Almost immediate transition to Arma 3 due to compatibility of the engines
Inverted time American servers so you don't have to always play in the dark


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpankyMcFlych*
> 
> It's called criticism. [snip]
> 
> I saw a clip of a guy who couldn't climb some stairs because a body bag was on them. Lack of jump would be a negative for me since all sorts of low objects become impossible barriers without it.


Criticism should be posted on the DayZ forum so the devs can view it and use that information to further their Alpha testing.

The vault (step over) function does exactly that, I have encountered similar obstacles and easily passed them using the vault feature. It isn't perfect but it works as intended.

I would like to see it improved though, definitely. Add to it the function of climbing ontop of objects would be a huge plus to gameplay. Maybe ArmA3 will have it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Has anyone found a good deal for Arma 2 CO for less than what it is on Steam yet?


----------



## Artikbot

Sad panda is sad...

ArmA II runs like crap in my system, I have to tune down everything to the very minimum, and 3D res down to 800x600 to get (!) 30FPS...

And good thing is I exceed the optimal requierements!!

Here's hope that the card I get back from the 5870 RMA works better u_u


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Has anyone found a good deal for Arma 2 CO for less than what it is on Steam yet?


Someone had a used copy on Amazon for $19.99, but I wanted it faster so I bought it from Bohemian Interactive for $26.99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Sad panda is sad...
> ArmA II runs like crap in my system, I have to tune down everything to the very minimum, and 3D res down to 800x600 to get (!) 30FPS...
> And good thing is I exceed the optimal requierements!!
> Here's hope that the card I get back from the 5870 RMA works better u_u


I've got a mobile i7 and a 5870m(5770), so a desktop 5870 should be fine, since my system handles Arma2 just fine.


----------



## Aparition

Turning shadows to High makes the GPU process them, low shadows are drawn by the CPU, this is a big performance hitter. Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## Twinnuke

My Mod Feelings:

It sucks when you have a CZ550 with 100 bullets, G17 with 100 bullets, an Alice pack and you go to climb up on a building but due to a ARMA bug you slide all the way across the top and fall off the other side and die.

Hot spots are usually Air fields, Cherno or Elektra. Especially by the fire stations, churches, and hospitals. I've killed many-a-bandit laying low in the grass and sneaking up and blasting them when I get the chance.

Sniping is amazing, bullet drops and rifle scope zeroing make a lot of fun when you're 900 meters away.

Zombies once you get used to it are super easy to kill.

Walking through buildings is a lot easier using Num-Pad Enter to go into 3rd person. Aiming is better in first.

The graphics are awesome Maxed out.


----------



## daguardian

Interesting thread.

I just purchased the Combined Operations pack, just to play and support this mod.

I may not like it, like some others, but I am happy to give it a go and see for myself, the videos look great, some interesting gameplay could certainly develop.

I have been playing the Battlefield series since '42, but its really hard playing BF3 for more than 1 round these days, no other new games have managed to keep me interested, so hoping this will be a refreshing change!

Anyone else new to Arma and in EU wants to play? Really does look like it will be more rewarding in 2 or 3 player groups.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Installer should replace the files:
> http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?pid=19051
> *I haven't even got arma 2 working yet. One is not amused*.


Are you sorted yet Bob


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Are you sorted yet Bob


I was, an now I am not... Says some files have been deleted. I played for 5 mins, then quit. Joined a server, ended up in a forest with no equipment. Quit. restarted, went to a different server and found out I has died after 5 mins of game-play. And now I cannot join a sever with a new Char...

Not a good day....



And how do you mute your mic. Seeing as I hadn't been able to get on I didn't ask my mates... XD


----------



## Aparition

There have been more patches recently! make sure you are up to date.


----------



## SectorNine50

Holy website update...


----------



## Saizer

This mod is old and it's not such a great thing. It looks like one of those games that gets old fast!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> This mod is old and it's not such a great thing. It looks like one of those games that gets old fast!


Uh...

The mod was released to the public a month ago...


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> This mod is old and it's not such a great thing. It looks like one of those games that gets old fast!


Once you really learn it, it does get kind of boring. There are no missions - no quests. So once you understand where all the best loot is and how to get it quickly and quietly it does become a little boring. At that point you really need to join up with other people and try to get a helicopter working or raid towns or something. Create your own missions so to speak.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Once you really learn it, it does get kind of boring. There are no missions - no quests. So once you understand where all the best loot is and how to get it quickly and quietly it does become a little boring. At that point you really need to join up with other people and try to get a helicopter working or raid towns or something. Create your own missions so to speak.


played 16 hours in 3 days
yet to get bored.

I plan on doing a full 24 hour day

I record everything I play too


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Once you really learn it, it does get kind of boring. There are no missions - no quests. So once you understand where all the best loot is and how to get it quickly and quietly it does become a little boring. At that point you really need to join up with other people and try to get a helicopter working or raid towns or something. Create your own missions so to speak.


Yep. It's a sandbox, YOU need to find something to do. The game does not (and according to interviews never will) have a direction on what to do. The game is better with friends, because surviving alone limits your options significantly. If you want to play it safe and just survive, it's not that hard so long as you don't wait to scavenge for food until you need it and you stay close by a water source (keeping two water bottles is a good idea). But, if you want to thrive, you're going to need to explore, and exploring is dangerous, especially now that zed wander outside of cities.

On a side note, it's absolutely hilarious to hear someone's reaction on vent to getting spawned (fresh character) into a zombie herd that happened to be passing by that spawn point.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> *Yep. It's a sandbox, YOU need to find something to do*. The game does not (and according to interviews never will) have a direction on what to do. The game is better with friends, because surviving alone limits your options significantly. If you want to play it safe and just survive, it's not that hard so long as you don't wait to scavenge for food until you need it and you stay close by a water source (keeping two water bottles is a good idea). But, if you want to thrive, you're going to need to explore, and exploring is dangerous, especially now that zed wander outside of cities.
> On a side note, it's absolutely hilarious to hear someone's reaction on vent to getting spawned (fresh character) into a zombie herd that happened to be passing by that spawn point.


And I'm pretty sure you can find something to do in the 225 Square KM map..


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Once you really learn it, it does get kind of boring. There are no missions - no quests. So once you understand where all the best loot is and how to get it quickly and quietly it does become a little boring. At that point you really need to join up with other people and try to get a helicopter working or raid towns or something. Create your own missions so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> played 16 hours in 3 days
> yet to get bored.
> 
> I plan on doing a full 24 hour day
> 
> I record everything I play too
Click to expand...

I put about 60 hours into it now and seen the entire map, it's been a great time.

It is getting to a point for me where I am a little bored now, I've had only 3 play throughs and I usually get a few hundred zed kills before I die in some silly way. Such as doors opening into me and pushing me into the wall breaking all my bones and killing me or the time where I low crawled backwards up some stairs fell through them and died. The last time I died fairly legitimately - got chased by about 10 zeds and decided to turn and shoot - first one that hit me knocked me unconscious with 12K blood, was a little odd but I guess I had it coming.

It's really an incredible game when you think about it only being in alpha stages.


----------



## pengs

Read that the next update will put the thermometer to use. It will be used as a temperature meter and you'l need to keep yourself warm (or cool I guess) with fire or other things and may cause shock or more panicking. Don't know much about it but it sounds like desperation may be your killer instead of random snipers and zeds.

That's another check mark on the already large list of things that can kill you


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> 
> 
> Read that the next update will put the thermometer to use. It will be used as a temperature meter and you'l need to keep yourself warm (or cool I guess) with fire or other things and may cause shock or more panicking. Don't know much about it but it sounds like desperation may be your killer instead of random snipers and zeds.
> 
> That's another check mark on the already large list of things that can kill you


Ya I was reading an interview with the creator and he was talking about getting infections (has to do with the temp monitor like you said) and pets.

Sounds very cool.


----------



## jRader

Anyone get a chance to read this? Hope this hasnt been linked yet.

Looks like Day-z is getting some much deserved attention:

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=16786


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> This mod is old and it's not such a great thing. It looks like one of those games that gets old fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you really learn it, it does get kind of boring. There are no missions - no quests. So once you understand where all the best loot is and how to get it quickly and quietly it does become a little boring. At that point you really need to join up with other people and try to get a helicopter working or raid towns or something. Create your own missions so to speak.
Click to expand...

Well that's the POINT. You're not ASSIGNED any objectives. The entire appeal behind the game is that it is an open world, free-roam style game. If you're bored of exploring, get a team together and terrorize other players for their belongings. Try to set up a nice little base with sandbags and fences, maybe park a car and helicopter nearby and defend your fort!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jRader*
> 
> Anyone get a chance to read this? Hope this hasnt been linked yet.
> 
> Looks like Day-z is getting some much deserved attention:
> 
> http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=16786


That patch can't come any sooner. I'm hoping they throw A2:CO up on Steam for 50% with PMC included or something, to promote the new patch and DayZ.









I just found this new Walking Dead co-op mission for Operation Arrowhead:

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=16803


----------



## Aparition

Played some last night. I got moved-spawned all the way back to character start but still had all my gear.
I swear my compass was not working, I ran in circles trying to go North.








After engaging 15 zeds from inside a barn my character started making panicking noises. The faces of the zeds are freaky now









Also I started on a Virginia server where a clan is actually establishing a base by the NE air field. Should make for some interesting game-play, they are friendly.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

When I finally start playing, my intention is to be friendly, with a team of 5 or so friends, but we WILL kill bandits on sight, and will occasionally go on "troll patrol" in cars/transport to help any survivors in need that are under attack from zombies or bandits. We'd have ourselves a nice fort established with some people on guard while the others go on troll patrol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Can we run our own servers???
Like, could I host the game and play


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Can we run our own servers???
> Like, could I host the game and play


Not quite, all the servers are linked to a central server which is how persistency is saved. You have to work with the DayZ team to setup a server.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not quite, all the servers are linked to a central server which is how persistency is saved. You have to work with the DayZ team to setup a server.


So, maybe one day








thanks bud


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not quite, all the servers are linked to a central server which is how persistency is saved. You have to work with the DayZ team to setup a server.


Yea, I heard Shack Tactical might be getting their own private server again. I don't like the Virginia servers because they have it where the map shows targets you've seen (Both player and zombie-wise.)


----------



## Maian

Some bandits hit the jackpot on me two days ago. They got lucky too. I was walking through the forest (crouch jogging) towards someone that needed help, turned around and a bandit was following me. I sprinted over a hill and went prone to kill them when they came over the hill. I play in third person so when I tried to raise my iron sights, my vision was blocked by a piece of grass so I couldn't see anything and they were able to kill me. Dumbest way to die I've experienced yet. I had like 8 water canteens, 5 cokes, 5 cans of food, half a dozen slugs, mak mags, and bandages. All gone.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Some bandits hit the jackpot on me two days ago. They got lucky too. I was walking through the forest (crouch jogging) towards someone that needed help, turned around and a bandit was following me. I sprinted over a hill and went prone to kill them when they came over the hill. I play in third person so when I tried to raise my iron sights, my vision was blocked by a piece of grass so I couldn't see anything and they were able to kill me. Dumbest way to die I've experienced yet. I had like 8 water canteens, 5 cokes, 5 cans of food, half a dozen slugs, mak mags, and bandages. All gone.


I wouldn't consider that a jackpot besides the canteens and food. I know when the new-patch came out it was a fun time for bandits (even the new ones) to get some amazing loot from shore-liners who were attempting to get back inland. Even saw three bandits kill one-another and then a survivor kill the last-one before being shot in the head by another bandit while he was salvaging the others loot... it was a terrifyingly hilarious experience.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Dumbest way to die I've experienced yet.....


Lol, I always like climbing up a ladder with my pistol then falling15 feet and going unconscious for 5 min, then to run through the dark night and realize I just vaulted off a rock to go unconscious again and bleed to death!


----------



## VettePilot

Agreed. They have no ability to put together a trailer tha made sense or eve made me want to know more about it. The music was horrible and I had to turn the sound off. It looks like some sandbox mod to left for dead, which is not a plus in its favor.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Agreed. They have no ability to put together a trailer tha made sense or eve made me want to know more about it. The music was horrible and I had to turn the sound off. It looks like some sandbox mod to left for dead, which is not a plus in its favor.


It is *much* more robust than LFD.


----------



## (V)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> It is *much* more robust than LFD.


Indeed it is. You can't even compare L4D to Day Z. They're completely different breeds of games, only thing they have in common is that zombies exist in the world. L4D is a very narrow experience that whoever creates the scenario forces you down that story path, where as Day Z is such a big open world with so much freedom that you end up creating your own stories. Day Z is not really even about zombie killing, where as I think L4D is and that's probably why there's that large appeal for it.


----------



## jRader

Fantastic article. As far as I am concerned Dean "rocket" Hall is the next best thing. His ideas are what many gamers have been looking for. I wish him all the luck in the world.

www.pcgamer.com/2012/05/16/day-z-interview-how-zombies-arma-2-created-gamings-best-story-machine/


----------



## SilentKilla78

My.brother has arma 2, so I just got round to installing.this, trying to join a match, but to my surprise, there's 5 full Australian servers








Can't wait to get a spot and try It out


----------



## BritishBob

Rather annoyed, player 10 mins in about a week... If i get into a server I am stuck in the forest, and if I am not there I am normally dead for some reason. Just my luck tbh. My silicon hates me and now game are turning on me.









It's still an awesome mod.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Rather annoyed, player 10 mins in about a week... If i get into a server I am stuck in the forest, and if I am not there I am normally dead for some reason. Just my luck tbh. My silicon hates me and now game are turning on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still an awesome mod.


That forest thing happens to me too








And the "load with no kit" bug!

So I don't think the problem is your side


----------



## dph314

Just a quick question, if anyone knows offhand. Sorry if it was already asked, 33 pages is a lot to read through at work








Can this be installed/played with any of the free or demo versions of Arma2? Or full versions of both Arma2 and Operation Arrowhead are required?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Arma 2 CO on sale for $15 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UV8RRE/ref=dsvrt_review_asin_detail


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just a quick question, if anyone knows offhand. Sorry if it was already asked, 33 pages is a lot to read through at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can this be installed/played with any of the free or demo versions of Arma2? Or full versions of both Arma2 and Operation Arrowhead are required?


You can use the free Arma 2 but you need to buy Operation Arrowhead.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Arma 2 CO on sale for $15 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UV8RRE/ref=dsvrt_review_asin_detail


Good stuff there, you gonna test then?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Arma 2 CO on sale for $15 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UV8RRE/ref=dsvrt_review_asin_detail
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff there, you gonna test then?
Click to expand...

Test what exactly? I'm already downloading, but I'm at work (set it to download remotely).


----------



## evensen007

Can't wait to get some time to play this. I watched a few survival videos and this is what I took away from it:

1. Get into a town and loot a nice sidearm and a sniper rifle with ammo, food and water.

2. Head for the hills (or tree-line outside the town).

3. Wait for players to break the tree-line and head for the towns.

4. Head shot you from a comfortable distance, giggling like a child the whole time.

5. ?????

6. Profit.


----------



## ssnyder28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Test what exactly? I'm already downloading, but I'm at work (set it to download remotely).


Just saw this posted on another site and was coming here to post this! I'm gonna download later tonight I can't even buy it now cuz amazon is blocked at work. Also says I can't buy it on my phone.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Arma 2 CO on sale for $15 on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UV8RRE/ref=dsvrt_review_asin_detail


Awesome. Thank you. Yeah I'd rather have the full-version anyway. Saw it was $30 for CO on Steam, but $15 is a good deal.


----------



## Segovax

Test... just meant play the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Can't wait to get some time to play this. I watched a few survival videos and this is what I took away from it:
> 
> 1. Get into a town and loot a nice sidearm and a sniper rifle with ammo, food and water.
> 
> 2. Head for the hills (or tree-line outside the town).
> 
> 3. Wait for players to break the tree-line and head for the towns.
> 
> 4. Head shot you from a comfortable distance, giggling like a child the whole time.
> 
> 5. ?????
> 
> 6. Profit.


Yes stay near the spawning area as well so anyone you shoot at has no real means of retaliation because they are new and don't have a lot of experience or no equipment. All the coast bandits wouldn't dare come inland or to the NW airfield. Whenever I catch a bandit trying to loot the NW airfield it's KOS.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Yes stay near the spawning area as well so anyone you shoot at has no real means of retaliation because they are new and don't have a lot of experience or no equipment. All the coast bandits wouldn't dare come inland or to the NW airfield. Whenever I catch a bandit trying to loot the NW airfield it's KOS.




Am I correct in seeing that there is no real "point" or objective, it's just a survival simulator (which is fine with me)? I watched all 7 survivor videos and the most random/easter egg thing that I saw was someone drive down the road in a car. Is there any other crazyness like a helicopter or atv you can repair or anything like that?


----------



## dph314

Almost done downloading. So, none of my friends have this yet, so is it still possible to go at this game solo?

Also....any parties looking for another member??


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> 
> Am I correct in seeing that there is no real "point" or objective, it's just a survival simulator (which is fine with me)? I watched all 7 survivor videos and the most random/easter egg thing that I saw was someone drive down the road in a car. Is there any other crazyness like a helicopter or atv you can repair or anything like that?


...yes!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> 
> Am I correct in seeing that there is no real "point" or objective, it's just a survival simulator (which is fine with me)? I watched all 7 survivor videos and the most random/easter egg thing that I saw was someone drive down the road in a car. Is there any other crazyness like a helicopter or atv you can repair or anything like that?


Helos, Jeeps, buses can all be repaired and/or stolen. Check out the hour long video posted about night navigation (skip from ~25m to 35m they had connection issues and left it unedited). Most players don't have the supplies needed to navigate well at night, no less scavenge at night.


----------



## dph314

Does this game usually have no open servers to join? Long list of red X's here. And is Arma2 really that demanding? I joined a regular server to see what the game looks like after maxing the graphics settings and its putting a full load on my 680 SLI and only getting around 50fps? With bad lag as well.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Does this game usually have no open servers to join? Long list of red X's here. And is Arma2 really that demanding? I joined a regular server to see what the game looks like after maxing the graphics settings and its putting a full load on my 680 SLI and only getting around 50fps? With bad lag as well.


Red Xs mean you've got the wrong files, make sure you've got all the files installed right and launched as Combined Operations. And yes, the game is exceptionally demanding, primarily because the draw distance in options, is default 3500 METERS when you set it to very high...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Almost done downloading. So, none of my friends have this yet, so is it still possible to go at this game solo?
> 
> Also....any parties looking for another member??


You can join in with me, just know that if you backstab us we will hunt you down forever. I'll be playing with a few friends on my Mumble server. Haven't played at all yet, I'll be starting tonight and will be playing a lot over the weekend.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> *You can join in with me, just know that if you backstab us we will hunt you down forever*. I'll be playing with a few friends on my Mumble server. Haven't played at all yet, I'll be starting tonight and will be playing a lot over the weekend.


I love it







No, I would never. Just looking for a party from here to join up with.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> *You can join in with me, just know that if you backstab us we will hunt you down forever*. I'll be playing with a few friends on my Mumble server. Haven't played at all yet, I'll be starting tonight and will be playing a lot over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would never. Just looking for a party from here to join up with.
Click to expand...

Ok man, I will message you later tonight with my Mumble server info. You can also add me on Xfire: stealthpyros


----------



## dph314

Invitation sent


----------



## dph314

Xfire- dph314 if anyone else wants to join up tonight


----------



## BritishBob

Yea, so I finally played more than 5 mins of this in one go. I must have died about 5 times and hour. Solo play is not advised. Zed are just nuts. Finally found a Winchester and had a group of zeds follow my 2 mins later. :'(


----------



## dph314

delete


----------



## SilentKilla78

Well, all the Australian servers were like full non stop, so I found a nice American server and went exploring. It's pretty easy if I do say so myself, just go prone and your fine. However, I got lucky because I found a dead noob near where I spawned, so I got some extra loot. Also, I traversed a bit to a town with a lot of zombies, to my surprise, there was a pier, so I just ran on that ( i remember someone saying they don't like piers or docks) and I just shot them 1 by 1








Then I found a sniper and some more food, went on a mad sniper tower, got the **** scared out of my when another zombie managed to climb up as well and then got connection issues.
I'm trying to convince my friend to get it, hopefully he does, and we can be bandits


----------



## dph314

*WARNING*- Bandits will be shot on site, sprinkled with salt and pepper, and then placed next to a sign that says "Zombies eat free!"


----------



## SilentKilla78

Haha, warning understood. As much as I'd like to help other people, it just doesn't seem as interesting... However, one thing I definitely won't do is pretend I'm friendly, if I'm gonna be a bandit, then it's shoot on sight, no lowly tactics.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Oi. I'm a bandit atm, it's just a misunderstanding, I swear! Now people shoot me on sight so I'm forced to either retreat into the wilderness (further than I already am, I'm scavenging one town in from the coast) or keep fighting off the survivors and letting my humanity plummet.

I'm meeting up with friends and can transfuse them though to hopefully go positive and get the survivor skin back.


----------



## Obfuscator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> ...the game is exceptionally demanding, primarily because the draw distance in options, is default 3500 METERS when you set it to very high...


Just so everyone understands this correctly, when you play multiplayer in ArmA2 the mission controls the view distance. This will override the client side setting. It varies mission by mission. Some missions allow for it to be changed while you play.

I do not personally know what the setting is, in fact I have not even tried it out yet even though I am a regular ArmA2 player. I play almost every night but usually it is pvp.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Oi. I'm a bandit atm, it's just a misunderstanding, I swear! Now people shoot me on sight so I'm forced to either retreat into the wilderness (further than I already am, I'm scavenging one town in from the coast) or keep fighting off the survivors and letting my humanity plummet.
> I'm meeting up with friends and can transfuse them though to hopefully go positive and get the survivor skin back.


Doesnt killing zombies bring your Humanity level up? Killing them should help.


----------



## Detahmaio

my steam sinfulhate if anyone wants to play tomm


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Doesnt killing zombies bring your Humanity level up? Killing them should help.


It does negligible amounts unless they're chasing someone else. Add in that I had to kill someone who started shooting at me cause of my skin, and -3k humanity requires more than just zed kills to undo.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Yea, so I finally played more than 5 mins of this in one go. I must have died about 5 times and hour. Solo play is not advised. Zed are just nuts. Finally found a Winchester and had a group of zeds follow my 2 mins later. :'(


Go into your Arma2OA.cfg file and set AToC=7 to AToC=0 to get rid of that white grass bug.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Go into your Arma2OA.cfg file and set AToC=7 to AToC=0 to get rid of that white grass bug.


I wasn't too bothered by it, but thank you. Will try later. This is more of a problem however;


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I wasn't too bothered by it, but thank you. Will try later. This is more of a problem however;


I had the "white grass and textures" bug and I just hit Esc-key and changed the AA setting from 8x to 6x and it went away. Changing the AA might help, when the scene does that quick one-second-reload everything was as it should be.

Heading in again now if anyone wants another member runnin' around with them


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Dph, sorry we didn't meet up last night. So hard to do without VOIP especially since Xfire doesn't work in-game -____- I was playing with another friend and we found each other 3 times (even after dying). Once you figure it out the first time it gets easier







We sort of explored and learned all the areas that are along the coast where you spawn, but the game is very difficult even with 2 people. I think 4 should be the minimum for any exploration.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Dph, sorry we didn't meet up last night. So hard to do without VOIP especially since Xfire doesn't work in-game -____- I was playing with another friend and we found each other 3 times (even after dying). Once you figure it out the first time it gets easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sort of explored and learned all the areas that are along the coast where you spawn, but the game is very difficult even with 2 people. I think 4 should be the minimum for any exploration.


No problem. Yeah I did some exploring myself, on now too. I keep getting killed, ha. Seems like it would be a lot easier being a bandit since you dont have to worry about everyone killing you while your saluting


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No problem. Yeah I did some exploring myself, on now too. I keep getting killed, ha. Seems like it would be a lot easier being a bandit since you dont have to worry about everyone killing you while your saluting


You are meant to salute...  That's why me and my empty pistol keep getting shot... I cba to wait more than 10 mins for server response. Started playing LoL.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Dph, sorry we didn't meet up last night. So hard to do without VOIP especially since Xfire doesn't work in-game -____- I was playing with another friend and we found each other 3 times (even after dying). Once you figure it out the first time it gets easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sort of explored and learned all the areas that are along the coast where you spawn, but the game is very difficult even with 2 people. I think 4 should be the minimum for any exploration.


I've seen the entire map by myself. Get away from the coast. Once you learn which buildings you can actually enter and loot and that 95% of all buildings are just paperweights or decoration it gets easier. Eventually you just keep cruising around and looting buildings and you start to get the hang of it. I don't understand how you guys are dying. Stay away from Cherno and Elektro. When you just spawn and you're near populated areas the only place I will go is the Elektro power plant and fire station at the edge of town. Then I get out of there until I'm geared.

Berezino is great place to go for loot if you get spawned near it. But people who talk about it being a walking simulator are right. You walk a lot, unless you're a Cherno/Elektro bandit. Then you just enter town run to the town hall get a rifle climb the hospital roof or that apartment roof near it and shoot people. Boooooooorrrrrrring.

Oh ya - basically now you have to crawl through entire towns because of the zed. You can get pretty close to zed while your crawling. Don't even try to crouch run through town anymore. I crouch walk a little but mostly crawl and I always get in and out without a scratch.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> I've seen the entire map by myself. Get away from the coast. Once you learn which buildings you can actually enter and loot and that 95% of all buildings are just paperweights or decoration it gets easier.


Screenshots of the loot-able building would be worth a Rep+ from me


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Screenshots of the loot-able building would be worth a Rep+ from me


Like this? http://picacid.com/arma2/loot_en.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Like this? http://picacid.com/arma2/loot_en.html


Just like that


----------



## dph314

Yeah I kept going to the Cherno/Elektro area to meet up with people. I didn't know anyone I was on the server with so a lot of the people that were alone and wanted to team up were new and didn't have a map or know where to go, so the Cherno/Elektro area along the southern shore was an easy spot for them to meet me at. It was also an easy spot for bandits and zombies to meet me at too!


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Like this? http://picacid.com/arma2/loot_en.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just like that
Click to expand...

I prefer this, you will learn the building types in a couple hours of playing - there are only about 5 which contain anything worth looting. A couple different house types. Supermarket/church/fire station. Than a few unique locations - like airfields (hangars/barracks/control towers).

That is a great reference, thanks for showing us all.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> I prefer this, you will learn the building types in a couple hours of playing - there are only about 5 which contain anything worth looting. A couple different house types. Supermarket/church/fire station. Than a few unique locations - like airfields (hangars/barracks/control towers).


Yes, but barns are usually good for ammo and houses often have food. They're also significantly less dangerous both zombie and player-wise.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Screenshots of the loot-able building would be worth a Rep+ from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this? http://picacid.com/arma2/loot_en.html
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> I prefer this, you will learn the building types in a couple hours of playing - there are only about 5 which contain anything worth looting. A couple different house types. Supermarket/church/fire station. Than a few unique locations - like airfields (hangars/barracks/control towers).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but barns are usually good for ammo and houses often have food. They're also significantly less dangerous both zombie and player-wise.
Click to expand...

I've only ever killed 2 bandits and it was in a barn both times.









They are probably one of the most recognizable buildings on the map, I wouldn't call them any more or less dangerous than anywhere else, simply for the fact that everyone is thinking the same thing as you - that they are full of beginner loot and less dangerous, lol. But ya if you see a barn and you just spawned run up in there and check it out, you'll probably get a Winchester or an Enfield.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> I've only ever killed 2 bandits and it was in a barn both times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are probably one of the most recognizable buildings on the map, I wouldn't call them any more or less dangerous than anywhere else, simply for the fact that everyone is thinking the same thing as you - that they are full of beginner loot and less dangerous, lol. But ya if you see a barn and you just spawned run up in there and check it out, you'll probably get a Winchester or an Enfield.


Every hostile encounter I've had was either at Rog Fort (Northeast of Electro, good for Czech/Alice packs and usually a non-inventory item (map, compass, knife, ect)) or in one of the cities. I found someone that was bleeding out in a barn once, but without bandages I couldn't save him.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Bought arma 2 combined operations on amazon late last night for only $15.00. I left the house this morning with both almost done downloading. I will just have to download the mod and I will be ready to have some fun Saturday. I talked a buddy into getting it as well, so I will not be completely alone at the start!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Bought arma 2 combined operations on amazon late last night for only $15.00. I left the house this morning with both almost done downloading. I will just have to download the mod and I will be ready to have some fun Saturday. I talked a buddy into getting it as well, so I will not be completely alone at the start!


Oh, unless you're both passable at landnav and adjusted to the Arma 2 engine to easily see hostiles, you're going to take a few lumps before you get to each other unless you're just lucky.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Well I know that we will not start out together, but at least I know that there will be a friendly somewhere and will be able to find him by chatting outside of the game.


----------



## dph314

Thanks guys for the list of items/locations and the map with the marked locations, both will be very helpful








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Bought arma 2 combined operations on amazon late last night for only $15.00. I left the house this morning with both almost done downloading. I will just have to download the mod and I will be ready to have some fun Saturday. I talked a buddy into getting it as well, so I will not be completely alone at the start!


Yeah I'll be on most of Saturday if you want to PM me on here and let me know what server you're going on, I'll meet up with you. I know the coast real well but that's about it








But I got the map posted here.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Protip: If you are in a group, you can simultaneously gut animals, and each person creates the standard number of steaks. Me and a friend duo-gutted a cow and there were 16 steaks on it afterwards.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Protip: If you are in a group, you can simultaneously gut animals, and each person creates the standard number of steaks. Me and a friend duo-gutted a cow and there were 16 steaks on it afterwards.


Nice, hehe. You sure it all went in your bags? I thought I had duped some meat once but when I looked later on it was gone.

I love how the animals just stand there and let you kill them - wild boars for instance lol.


----------



## dph314

Damn rabbit got away from me. Not sure if they can be killed or not?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Damn rabbit got away from me. Not sure if they can be killed or not?


Probably can, I tried once too, but I missed like 3 shots so I gave up heh. They are wily beasts!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Nice, hehe. You sure it all went in your bags? I thought I had duped some meat once but when I looked later on it was gone.
> I love how the animals just stand there and let you kill them - wild boars for instance lol.


When you gut an animal, the steaks are on the carcass until you loot them, the number said 16, we all (4 people) ate two and took two in our bags, we cooked them right next to the cow. While we were eating we did lament not having the other two gut the cow with us, two of us gutting it was just coincidental.

Also, rabbits only give 1 steak, so I wouldn't waste too much ammo. Cooked steaks are 800 health though.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> When you gut an animal, the steaks are on the carcass until you loot them, the number said 16, we all (4 people) ate two and took two in our bags, we cooked them right next to the cow. While we were eating we did lament not having the other two gut the cow with us, two of us gutting it was just coincidental.
> Also, rabbits only give 1 steak, so I wouldn't waste too much ammo. Cooked steaks are 800 health though.


Cool. I haven't found matches or anything yet. What do you need to cook steaks? Just matches to make a fire?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> When you gut an animal, the steaks are on the carcass until you loot them, the number said 16, we all (4 people) ate two and took two in our bags, we cooked them right next to the cow. While we were eating we did lament not having the other two gut the cow with us, two of us gutting it was just coincidental.
> Also, rabbits only give 1 steak, so I wouldn't waste too much ammo. Cooked steaks are 800 health though.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I haven't found matches or anything yet. What do you need to cook steaks? Just matches to make a fire?
Click to expand...

Yup, remember to pick up your fireplace. First time I cooked meat I put out the fire and ran off.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Yup, remember to pick up your fireplace. First time I cooked meat I put out the fire and ran off.


Wait, you can't leave the firepit behind? Crud...


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Yup, remember to pick up your fireplace. First time I cooked meat I put out the fire and ran off.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you can't leave the firepit behind? Crud...
Click to expand...

Ya I ran around for a couple hours after that like, "Why can't I start a fire again"? Lol. I died a few hours after that and on my next play through I went to cook some meat again and after I put out my fire another option popped up just for an instant "Pick up your fireplace" and I smiled. Fail!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Ya I ran around for a couple hours after that like, "Why can't I start a fire again"? Lol. I died a few hours after that and on my next play through I went to cook some meat again and after I put out my fire another option popped up just for an instant "Pick up your fireplace" and I smiled. Fail!


Sonofa... I was the one who started the fire for that feast. I put the pit out and left it. I even noticed that I didn't cover it up when I went to log out, mentioned it in vent and everyone shrugged it off cause we were logging out.

EDIT: And I just looked, hoping I could log in and grab it, I was on DE10, and that server isn't listed anymore...


----------



## dph314

So what does the game actually save? Like, when I die I usually start out with nothing but the basics and on the coast. But sometimes after I die, if I'm just reloading again into the same server, I'll respawn at the spot I died, and with the same stuff and on the brink of death.
And when you log out when you're still alive you can log back into any server and you'll just be in the same place geographically, but all the items/zombies will be different?


----------



## palanoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Protip: If you are in a group, you can simultaneously gut animals, and each person creates the standard number of steaks. Me and a friend duo-gutted a cow and there were 16 steaks on it afterwards.


its an exploit in arma 2 that never really gets fixed. im not sure will the server admins of dayz actively check if players have been using this duplication exploit, but its best not to use it so much,as on other missions, this is a bannable offense.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palanoid*
> 
> its an exploit in arma 2 that never really gets fixed. im not sure will the server admins of dayz actively check if players have been using this duplication exploit, but its best not to use it so much,as on other missions, this is a bannable offense.


Ah, fair enough. It just happened to be getting a spare two steaks each was exactly what we needed.


----------



## Ruckol1

This actually sounds ******* awesome


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> This actually sounds ******* awesome


It definitely is. I bought Arma CO just for this mod and don't regret it at all.

So, anyone planning on playing soon...I'll be on in 3 hours if anyone would like an extra friendly to tag along


----------



## alick

waiting for it to go on sale on steam then i will get it i guess


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> waiting for it to go on sale on steam then i will get it i guess


The download on Amazon is only $15


----------



## Dradus

The idea is frickin' amazing... but after watching gameplay, the engine looks atrocious.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The download on Amazon is only $15


Is it possible for me to buy the game through Amazon with a proxy and then play on European servers?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The download on Amazon is only $15
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for me to buy the game through Amazon with a proxy and then play on European servers?
Click to expand...

You play on any server you want. The servers have night/day cycles, most people switch to Euro servers at night so they can keep playing during daytime in game.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> You play on any server you want. The servers have night/day cycles, most people switch to Euro servers at night so they can keep playing during daytime in game.


Like me









Night is too scary


----------



## HeWhoDared

Has anyone had luck getting on servers today?


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I'm really keen to try this out, looks very interesting, maybe if I have some cash left over at the end of the month I may get CO

Anyway, found this, if anyone is having issue installing the game http://i.imgur.com/l7jG1.jpg
Seems like a nice tutorial, and basic requirements to get the game up and running


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*
> 
> Has anyone had luck getting on servers today?


Terrible luck today. Maybe cuz it's the weekend. But yeah all day it's taken me half an hour to get on a server that works without insane lag. But once I get on it's awesome.

Edit: Just got in super-quick actually now. I'm on BRA2 Hosted by CBPR if anyone wants to meet up







(dph314)


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Servers will becoming down inside of a few hours for 1.5.8 apparently.

Also, everyone got reset to the coast again.


----------



## vikingsteve

Looks dumb. Terrible multi-player concept... this should be a single player game. The fact that when the player dies he starts out with nothing means that the player is bound to encounter some pretty brutal ganking... and there won't be anything the player can do about it.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Looks dumb. Terrible multi-player concept... this should be a single player game. The fact that when the player dies he starts out with nothing means that the player is bound to encounter some pretty brutal ganking... and there won't be anything the player can do about it.


That is the point, lol. Rags to riches or straight to pushing daisies, I haven't died in something like 40hrs.

So would you rather come across a dumb AI and be able to exploit everything it does or wonder if the guy you just met isn't aiming at your head when your looking away or trying to steal things out of your backpack? Other human players is what makes this game.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Looks dumb. Terrible multi-player concept... this should be a single player game. The fact that when the player dies he starts out with nothing means that the player is bound to encounter some pretty brutal ganking... and there won't be anything the player can do about it.


There are 6 spawnpoints over ~13 km of coastline. Players who just spawn aren't worth the ammo required to kill them unless you're starving. Safety and great loot is multiple km inland. Yeah, some bandits camp the two large coastal cities in the south, but truth be told, going in there with nothing but a makarov that you spawn with was going to get you killed by zombies anyways.

Taking this game offline would defeat the purpose of it. Maybe 1/10 situations where you're forced to make hard choices involve only zombies.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> Looks dumb. Terrible multi-player concept... this should be a single player game. The fact that when the player dies he starts out with nothing means that the player is bound to encounter some pretty brutal ganking... and there won't be anything the player can do about it.


Hey, nice job developing an opinion without playing it.

You start out with enough to get you going.

Occasionally you'll get some goober who's hanging around the coast killing fresh spawns. He usually gets nothing but makarov rounds, and will quickly get tired of this because all he's getting is beans and water. You need more than that to survive... There's pasta to eat!

But for the most part it works fine, I've been killed fighting for supplies and stuff like the game intends...not just random murdering going on.


----------



## pengs

I probably shouldn't give my position away but just be warned, I have auto's and a 6 strong tribe that has a KOS policy









Life in Chernarus over 6 days. Day 5 was brief with only about 3hrs of gameplay but overall this is something like 40-45hrs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've also made a map of where I think the hot spots for players are:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Yellow is light-medium
Red is medium-high


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> I probably shouldn't give my position away but just be warned, I have auto's and a 6 strong tribe that has a KOS policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life in Chernarus over 6 days. Day 5 was brief with only about 3hrs of gameplay but overall this is something like 40-45hrs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made a map of where I think the hot spots for players are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow is light-medium
> Red is medium-high


Do you mind if I use that first image for something? I just came up with a cool idea to suggest to the developers.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Do you mind if I use that first image for something? I just came up with a cool idea to suggest to the developers.


Abso


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Do you mind if I use that first image for something? I just came up with a cool idea to suggest to the developers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abso
Click to expand...

Done and I attributed some credit to you for sparking my idea









http://dayzmod.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=4698


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> Oh, so this is just a REALLY REALLY good mod? Will it ever be a standalone game? I don't want to have to buy the other two games.


THe one they made just before this one...is...incredible. We've spent so many hours on it so far. So much fun.


----------



## Acroma

So many issues with this it's not even worth playing for at least 6 months...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> So many issues with this it's not even worth playing for at least 6 months...


Like what? I find it very enjoyable. IMO the only thing that bothers me is that the zombies sometimes "dumb out" or they skip around, but that is more Arma's fault than it is DayZ's. There's actually an update that should be out any day now, possibly even today. Rocket (the lead developer) was trying to release it over the weekend but there were over 6,500 players on so he held it back.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> So many issues with this it's not even worth playing for at least 6 months...


Ya, I've only spent 60+ hours on it of pure enjoyment.

If you're looking for the typical FPS experience look elsewhere. You actually need to use your brain in this game not just target recognition and fast twitch muscle.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> So many issues with this it's not even worth playing for at least 6 months...


We get it, you can't handle a game that expects you to be able to handle not having your hand held.

Doesn't mean it's not a great game for those of us looking for something with more depth than Call of Duty multiplayer.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Played last night late and then this morning. Ran more inland this morning. Seems I am almost to the town before the airport(gonna stay away from it for now because I here about bandits all the time). Went to the top of green mountain and found nothing. Started to leave and all of a sudden I was surround by about 5 army zombies out of nowhere.

I can not find anyone that wants to leave Cherno/the coastal area(they all say they do not have enough supplies). I just started to head inland right away and found a barn to sneak into and got a lever action shotgun with slugs. Now I have some type of larger pack with an enfield as well. Just cruising around inland looting places and killing some zombies if I have to.

This has been a very fun mod!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Played last night late and then this morning. Ran more inland this morning. *Seems I am almost to the town before the airport*(gonna stay away from it for now because I here about bandits all the time). Went to the top of green mountain and found nothing. Started to leave and all of a sudden I was surround by about 5 army zombies out of nowhere.
> 
> I can not find anyone that wants to leave Cherno/the coastal area(they all say they do not have enough supplies). I just started to head inland right away and found a barn to sneak into and got a lever action shotgun with slugs. Now I have some type of larger pack with an enfield as well. Just cruising around inland looting places and killing some zombies if I have to.
> 
> This has been a very fun mod!


Vybor? That's where I'm at right now. I just recently started exploring the north


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> So many issues with this it's not even worth playing for at least 6 months...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I've only spent 60+ hours on it of pure enjoyment.
> 
> If you're looking for the typical FPS experience look elsewhere. You actually need to use your brain in this game not just target recognition and fast twitch muscle.
Click to expand...

So is this game more of an RPG versus action game?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> So is this game more of an RPG versus action game?


Neither, it's an FPS with a hardcore flair.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

I think it falls more under a rpg with fps controls.


----------



## Mkilbride

From what I've read, sales of ArmaII shot up like crazy due to this mod.

Top 10 seller on Amazon & Steam.

Developers of ArmaII must be happy as heck. Mods rule!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> So is this game more of an RPG versus action game?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, it's an FPS with a hardcore flair.
Click to expand...

FPS with hardcore flair deals strictly with action movements imho. Once you add role playing mechanics, hunger system, inventory management, and persistent worlds, it becomes a hybrid game that leans more towards role playing.


----------



## Nocturin

Woot! It worked









Provide the incorrect answer in hopes that someone who's actually played the mod provides the correct answer.

muhahahahahahahaha

now, pinky, and the brain brain brain brain


----------



## Mkilbride

I wish the sale was on Steam.

I own ArmaII, but not Operation Arrowhead, and it's cheaper on Amazon to get both right now, but I don't wanna own them on different platforms.


----------



## Solmors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I wish the sale was on Steam.
> I own ArmaII, but not Operation Arrowhead, and it's cheaper on Amazon to get both right now, but I don't wanna own them on different platforms.


Shouldn't you be able to get the code from amazon and put in in steam?


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I wish the sale was on Steam.
> I own ArmaII, but not Operation Arrowhead, and it's cheaper on Amazon to get both right now, but I don't wanna own them on different platforms.


can you not just import the game to steam?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> So is this game more of an RPG versus action game?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, it's an FPS with a hardcore flair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FPS with hardcore flair deals strictly with action movements imho. Once you add role playing mechanics, hunger system, inventory management, and persistent worlds, it becomes a hybrid game that leans more towards role playing.
Click to expand...

Sums it up pretty well. There isn't much as far as role playing mechanics - just heavy death penalties and some pretty decent survival horror aspects. No attributes/stat/perk system.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I wish the sale was on Steam.
> I own ArmaII, but not Operation Arrowhead, and it's cheaper on Amazon to get both right now, but I don't wanna own them on different platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be able to get the code from amazon and put in in steam?
Click to expand...

No, you can't register any Arma 2 serials on Steam, I already tried and I bought it off Amazon. It's up to the developer/publisher to provide their retail serial database to Valve so that retail customers can activate the game on Steam.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Vybor? That's where I'm at right now. I just recently started exploring the north


i believe that was it. i logged out near the base of green mountain though. i am gonna head back to the coast for some friendly people to play with.

plus im thinking about getting loosing of my larger pack...i am starting to think it might make me more of a target to bandits.

(sorry for spelling, im on my phone.)


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Vybor? That's where I'm at right now. I just recently started exploring the north










I've got a minicamp set up near Vybor because my group got cutoff from our main camp. We've all got either automatics or scoped, and we don't take prisoners or mouths to feed. Be warned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> From what I've read, sales of ArmaII shot up like crazy due to this mod.
> Top 10 seller on Amazon & Steam.
> Developers of ArmaII must be happy as heck. Mods rule!


Top 10? Try top seller for almost a week running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solmors*
> 
> Shouldn't you be able to get the code from amazon and put in in steam?


In this case, no. I have a friend that bought through amazon, he couldn't import it to steam. He can do the whole add non steam game thing, but it's not the same.


----------



## Canadarocker

Looks excellent I would play


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker*
> 
> Looks like its crossed more with Arma than Fallout and L4D


Uhh... it is a mod of Arma? I'd expect it to be heavily Arma influenced...


----------



## Invidiafanboy

-Apocalypse-,

I take it your a proud bandit since this is the second time in two pages you have bragged about having auto weapons and a large group of people that kill on sight.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> -Apocalypse-,
> I take it your a proud bandit since this is the second time in two pages you have bragged about having auto weapons and a large group of people that kill on sight.


Humanity is at 2500, no bandit for me. I avoid a fight when I can, but I'm not giving you the chance to shoot first.

And btw, if you play before the 2nd hotfix... be prepared to need antibiotics...

In other news, I found a Silenced M4.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Looks like 1.5.8 and 1.5.8.2 are out


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Trying to download everything, but the mirror must be getting hit hard right now. Downloads are moving extremely slow for me.


----------



## La Soapy

I'm thinking of picking this up.
What exactly do I need to run it - in terms of the ARMA games?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking this up.
> What exactly do I need to run it - in terms of the ARMA games?


arma II: combined operations (its arma II and operation arrowhead in one pack)


----------



## Mkilbride

You also need all the other 10$ DLC to get everything;

Oh, a beastly computer & SSD doesn't hurt either.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> You also need all the other 10$ DLC to get everything;
> Oh, a beastly computer & SSD doesn't hurt either.


You don't _need_ the other DLC, it gives you a few high res textures on the characters but it's completely playable with only Arma 2 and Arrowhead (or Combined Operations which is the same thing). Try it without, if you feel you want the extra textures then by all means buy the extra DLC.


----------



## Mkilbride

Nah, I just want the sale on Steam, so I can get Arrowhead for like 7.50$ or something.

Already own ArmAII.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Without PMC versus with PMC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Loving the update. Movement feels a little less clunky to me, not sure if it is placebo. I also like the new interaction context menus in the inventory screen. You now right click bottles/food/bandages to use them, rather than let the game just randomly choose which item to eat/drink.

Last night my friends and I wiped out a nearly fully loaded tent with ammo and meat, and left nothing but beans and sardines in it. I wish we can leave them a note.







What comes to mind: "Beans beans beans, they're good for your heart, the more you eat the more you fart.







"


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Anyone else having issues with the game not saving since the hotfix? I ran around for about 2 hrs last night and grabbed a lot of good loot, only to start this morning in the same place I had started last night without any of the new loot


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Last night my friends and I wiped out a nearly fully loaded tent with ammo and meat, and left nothing but beans and sardines in it. I wish we can leave them a note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What comes to mind: "Beans beans beans, they're good for your heart, the more you eat the more you fart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Was there an M4 and a CZ 550 in there? If so, you just became hunted. I told them not to leave that tent there. Ah well, we've still got out main camp.

EDIT: Nevermind, wasn't ours.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Are the PMC models part of the ArmA 2: Reinforcements? If so, I really want them, but find it hard to pay $20 for an add-on when I grabbed the Combined Operations for only $15....what to do, what to do...


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Was there an M4 and a CZ 550 in there? If so, you just became hunted. I told them not to leave that tent there. Ah well, we've still got out main camp.
> EDIT: Nevermind, wasn't ours.


Hunted on a map the size of what dayz has...almost funny


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Was there an M4 and a CZ 550 in there? If so, you just became hunted. I told them not to leave that tent there. Ah well, we've still got out main camp.
> EDIT: Nevermind, wasn't ours.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunted on a map the size of what dayz has...almost funny
Click to expand...

And I usually play on a server with no nametags







Adds challenge and thrill especially over VOIP. "DUDE is that you sneaking around over there?! The HELL man stick with us!"

My latest story to share:

I play together with 2 friends (now have a new 3rd, making 4 total). Sometimes one of us can't play, so the others explore and try to double back to a halfway point so we can keep up with each other. We've managed that pretty well. So, one of my friends and I trotted to the north for the first time, Zelenogorsk/Drozhino area, eventually making it to Vybor, which is quite a kick-ass area I must say. My friend and I split up to the school (I think it's a school) and convenience store to scavenge and shout out what we find to each other. While in the convenience store, I saw a bandit running through the streets. He looked at me, probably thought I didn't see him, and slowly creeped to cover behind a car in front of the store. I announced his presence to my friend, and told him to keep quiet and get in position on the school's roof. I told him not to fire yet, and to just keep an eye on him while I figure out how to get out of the store quietly through one of the side doors. I went ahead and did that, looped around the back of the adjacent building, and had a great flank on the bandit from his rear-right, though with a car blocking my path. I didn't want to simply run around the car nor shoot him from that distance, so I gave my friend the go ahead to fire a pistol round or two in his direction (he was well behind a destroyed hummer, so he couldn't simply kill him himself). The bandit immediately dropped into a prone, which is where I saw my perfect window to move in on him. I had my friend just fire a single round at him every 3 seconds to keep him busy and overpower the sound of my footsteps. The bandit still managed to hear me between the shots apparently, and he went into a crouch and turned to face me. He then started backing up, but lo and behold, he was getting hit by my friend and dropped to the ground (passed out with hourglass). I stepped over his body, paused for a few seconds, and destroyed his face with 2 shots from my Enfield, execution style. He said in the chat that all he saw was my face at the end of the barrel for a few seconds, he was expecting a gunshot, and then my shot made him jump out of his seat.







Dude had so much good stuff, we even have a tent set up now thanks to him.

Does anyone else see a bunch of weird crap around my sig rig area? I can't figure out what the hell that is.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> And I usually play on a server with no nametags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adds challenge and thrill especially over VOIP. "DUDE is that you sneaking around over there?! The HELL man stick with us!"
> My latest story to share:
> I play together with 2 friends (now have a new 3rd, making 4 total). Sometimes one of us can't play, so the others explore and try to double back to a halfway point so we can keep up with each other. We've managed that pretty well. So, one of my friends and I trotted to the north for the first time, Zelenogorsk/Drozhino area, eventually making it to Vybor, which is quite a kick-ass area I must say. My friend and I split up to the school (I think it's a school) and convenience store to scavenge and shout out what we find to each other. While in the convenience store, I saw a bandit running through the streets. He looked at me, probably thought I didn't see him, and slowly creeped to cover behind a car in front of the store. I announced his presence to my friend, and told him to keep quiet and get in position on the school's roof. I told him not to fire yet, and to just keep an eye on him while I figure out how to get out of the store quietly through one of the side doors. I went ahead and did that, looped around the back of the adjacent building, and had a great flank on the bandit from his rear-right, though with a car blocking my path. I didn't want to simply run around the car nor shoot him from that distance, so I gave my friend the go ahead to fire a pistol round or two in his direction (he was well behind a destroyed hummer, so he couldn't simply kill him himself). The bandit immediately dropped into a prone, which is where I saw my perfect window to move in on him. I had my friend just fire a single round at him every 3 seconds to keep him busy and overpower the sound of my footsteps. The bandit still managed to hear me between the shots apparently, and he went into a crouch and turned to face me. He then started backing up, but lo and behold, he was getting hit by my friend and dropped to the ground (passed out with hourglass). I stepped over his body, paused for a few seconds, and destroyed his face with 2 shots from my Enfield, execution style. He said in the chat that all he saw was my face at the end of the barrel for a few seconds, he was expecting a gunshot, and then my shot made him jump out of his seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude had so much good stuff, we even have a tent set up now thanks to him.
> Does anyone else see a bunch of weird crap around my sig rig area? I can't figure out what the hell that is.


Nice! This is why I have been trying to meet up with people now. Lonewolf is only fun for so long.


----------



## Ruckol1

How many servers are there? Do most of your likely play on the same server?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

There are plenty of servers and they are spreading like fire. I mostly play on NYC 7 and it looks like that is going to be my somewhat permanent server, the reason being that it is always day time in the game when I play at night in real time.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> There are plenty of servers and they are spreading like fire. I mostly play on NYC 7 and it looks like that is going to be my somewhat permanent server, the reason being that it is always day time in the game when I play at night in real time.


Nice to know that. I can only play through the week late at night(11pm est) and have always had to play on the euro servers with ~140 ping.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> There are plenty of servers and they are spreading like fire. I mostly play on NYC 7 and it looks like that is going to be my somewhat permanent server, the reason being that it is always day time in the game when I play at night in real time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know that. I can only play through the week late at night(11pm est) and have always had to play on the euro servers with ~140 ping.
Click to expand...

Then that server is for you.







There is also TX 3 if you'd like to start a list of the day servers.


----------



## sausageson

I would play this game but it really seems like the kind of game where you need backup. Watched a few vids seems alot of people KOS as you can't trust anyone.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> I would play this game but it really seems like the kind of game where you need backup. Watched a few vids seems alot of people KOS as you can't trust anyone.


Don't get seen!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> I would play this game but it really seems like the kind of game where you need backup. Watched a few vids seems alot of people KOS as you can't trust anyone.


I highly recommend RL friends to organize with, but in my early days I'd meet up with randoms and we'd watch each others backs for a while before parting ways. Lone survivor is definitely rough, but it's a really rewarding playstyle sometimes.


----------



## sausageson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I highly recommend RL friends to organize with, but in my early days I'd meet up with randoms and we'd watch each others backs for a while before parting ways. Lone survivor is definitely rough, but it's a really rewarding playstyle sometimes.


Yea only a couple of my friends have a pc that is capable of running arma2 im trying to convince them to buy the game.


----------



## Aparition

I must have some crazy luck then... I only met a few KOS players in chern. I live in the North mostly now.
Been a loner whole time, sometimes grouping up.

I did run into some bandits a bit ago, nearly had a heart attack. At first I hid and was scoping them deciding if I wanted to shoot or not. Then I lost sight of them and they popped up suddenly from around a corner. We stared at each other for a moment, I was carefull to keep out of their guns direction. They didn't seem to want to fight. They also did not respond to my friendly request.

It was a clutch moment. I am armed with an AK so I could of easily taken them both on, as they were both in front of me. They finished looting and ran off. I decided my limited ammo was best for a more critical situation


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> I would play this game but it really seems like the kind of game where you need backup. Watched a few vids seems alot of people KOS as you can't trust anyone.


Definitely not a solo ranger game, at least not to fully enjoy it. The co-operative gameplay has a great appeal to it since you help load each other up with gear and can organize flank attacks.


----------



## TUDJ

I just had a great game, trekked for an hour into the middle of the map, lost my friend and used all my ammo in the process, ran into a friendly survivor, he went down unconscious and I found another pistol in the house nearby and fended the zombies off him, healed him and made a new best friend









I found another shotgun soon after so I now have a decent amount of ammo, water and food but I'm down to 3000 blood









I'm really loving the mod so for and I only see it getting better.


----------



## Ruckol1

Okay I'm seriously considering buying this now. Is there any option for me to not fork out the $30 to buy CO on steam? How big the download?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Okay I'm seriously considering buying this now. Is there any option for me to not fork out the $30 to buy CO on steam? How big the download?


~25GB, 10 for Arma 2, 15 for Arrowhead.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> ~25GB, 10 for Arma 2, 15 for Arrowhead.


Holy crap, okay well I guess I'll have to suck it up. I thought I read somewhere Arma II was free but OA wasn't?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Holy crap, okay well I guess I'll have to suck it up. I thought I read somewhere Arma II was free but OA wasn't?


The free version of Arma 2 lacks high-res textures and the single player, so that'd be a few GB less if you went that route.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Okay I'm seriously considering buying this now. Is there any option for me to not fork out the $30 to buy CO on steam? How big the download?


http://www.amazon.com/Meridian4-40365ned-Operations-ArmA2-Combined/dp/B003UV8RRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337727040&sr=8-1


----------



## grishkathefool

First time looking at this thread. Am I to understand that you can die while you are logged out? Holy Crap!


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meridian4-40365ned-Operations-ArmA2-Combined/dp/B003UV8RRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337727040&sr=8-1


Wont let m buy cause Canadian CC


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> First time looking at this thread. Am I to understand that you can die while you are logged out? Holy Crap!


If you're exceptionally wounded when you log out, you can die when you log back in, but the only thing that normally happens when you're logged out is you get thirsty/hungry.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meridian4-40365ned-Operations-ArmA2-Combined/dp/B003UV8RRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337727040&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> 
> Wont let m buy cause Canadian CC
Click to expand...

I'd be willing to help you with that if you're willing to Paypal me the money and give me your Amazon login. (Hope it's not against OCN rules to request for such thing lol, I'm offering a helping hand







) I am very trustworthy, you can change your Amazon password to something temporary if you like







I did it once here on OCN for a member that wanted the 4-pack of Left 4 Dead or some other game. He sent me payment for all 4 games with no questions asked as I have a somewhat good reputation here.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'd be willing to help you with that if you're willing to Paypal me the money and give me your Amazon login. (Hope it's not against OCN rules to request for such thing lol, I'm offering a helping hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I am very trustworthy, you can change your Amazon password to something temporary if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it once here on OCN for a member that wanted the 4-pack of Left 4 Dead or some other game. He sent me payment for all 4 games with no questions asked as I have a somewhat good reputation here.


Yeah I'm cool with that, _but can I trust you in-game_

pms


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'd be willing to help you with that if you're willing to Paypal me the money and give me your Amazon login. (Hope it's not against OCN rules to request for such thing lol, I'm offering a helping hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I am very trustworthy, you can change your Amazon password to something temporary if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it once here on OCN for a member that wanted the 4-pack of Left 4 Dead or some other game. He sent me payment for all 4 games with no questions asked as I have a somewhat good reputation here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm cool with that, _but can I trust you in-game_
> 
> pms
Click to expand...

No promises there







Nah I'm kidding. So long as you announce yourself in the server when you see me, I'll look out and you can join my posse.

Edit: No Canadians were harmed during this transaction.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Anyone new to the game wanna team up? I'm fed up with getting picked off by bandits.. I think safety in numbers would be helpful. PM me for skype info, if your interested.


----------



## La Soapy

Anyone here from Australia? I'll be hopefully picking it up soon. I'm more into it for the story and the journey. It will be an excellent rub to my friend who is obsessed with anything zombies and thinks PC gaming is OP.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> Anyone here from Australia? I'll be hopefully picking it up soon. I'm more into it for the story and the journey. It will be an excellent rub to my friend who is obsessed with anything zombies and thinks PC gaming is OP.


I'm from Australia and would love someone to team up with!


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> I'm from Australia and would love someone to team up with!


Awesome, I'll hopefully be able to buy it sometime soon.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Sweet, I bought ARMA X today, just so I could support the devs, and I don't regret it at all, day z is amazing!


----------



## fapestar

I have all the expansion packs...hmm, should I re-install this game.


----------



## Acroma

I must say I gave this mod some crap when I saw the first video. Now that I've played it I'm enjoying it. It's a must have!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Nice! This is why I have been trying to meet up with people now. Lonewolf is only fun for so long.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Nice to know that. I can only play through the week late at night(11pm est) and have always had to play on the euro servers with ~140 ping.


Dude you play at about the same time as me through the week and on the same server now. Feel free to join me and my buds on my Mumble server. I had the weirdest bug experiences last night and unfortunately died because of it =/ So I am back at the coast near Kamenko now. My friend also just died, so you should meet up with us at Kamenko and trek towards Vybor. Actually I can't remember if I am at Kamenko or Komarovo, but they're pretty close to each other.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> I must say I gave this mod some crap when I saw the first video. Now that I've played it I'm enjoying it. It's a must have!


Glad to see you'll admit you were wrong. Well, you weren't wrong that the trailer sucked, but we got past that part on page 1&2


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meridian4-40365ned-Operations-ArmA2-Combined/dp/B003UV8RRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337727040&sr=8-1


You rock! I think i'm going to get this tonight and try out the mod.


----------



## grishkathefool

So when you die, is that it, dead character, reroll?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So when you die, is that it, dead character, reroll?


Yup. Other will need to verify, but if you can find your old body you can loot it AFAIK


----------



## Ruckol1

stilllllll downloading..

My school doesn't seem to throttle torrenting the way they do this damn amazon downloader


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yup. Other will need to verify, but if you can find your old body you can loot it AFAIK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So when you die, is that it, dead character, reroll?


That is correct. You start all over again. If you died not far away from where you respawn then you can find your body and loot it, unless someone else already did


----------



## Stealth Pyros

NYC 7 is no longer day time =/


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I wish I could play, I keep getting a "CRC error" trying to install Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead. I've tried installing it on my desktop and laptop, running as admin, compatibility XP S3 mode, installing Arma 2 with and without patches, not installing Arma 2 at all, Windows is fully up to date. I even tried setting my CPU to stock clocks, nothing seems to work.









I'm hoping my instal files from Amazon are just corrupt, but Amazon's downloader is horrendously slow and browser based, re-downloading is proving to be troublesome with only campus internet available to me. Anyone know if the torrented files of Operation Arrowhead are unmodified or not?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> NYC 7 is no longer day time =/


Hey Pyro. I'd love to meet up again. I been solo for so long because people arent usually on for long when I get on, or we have trouble meeting up. I'm on Day 2, been alive for over 10 hours total. Got a ton of whatever you need








I'll be on tomorrow around 5 EST. Wanna meet up?

_______________________________________________________________________________

Question for anyone: Haven't had time to read through all the threads at the dayzmod.com site yet, so not sure if this is asked anywhere on there, but I have yet to find a tent (







), but yeah do tents spawn in with you? Follow you server to server? Or just sit there on that server when you're logged out and only on that server? _Any_ info on tents would be helpful and worthy of a reward of a few cooked and ready-to-eat juicy steaks and a can of Pepsi


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*
> 
> I wish I could play, I keep getting a "CRC error" trying to install Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead. I've tried installing it on my desktop and laptop, running as admin, compatibility XP S3 mode, installing Arma 2 with and without patches, not installing Arma 2 at all, Windows is fully up to date. I even tried setting my CPU to stock clocks, nothing seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my instal files from Amazon are just corrupt, but Amazon's downloader is horrendously slow and browser based, re-downloading is proving to be troublesome with only campus internet available to me. Anyone know if the torrented files of Operation Arrowhead are unmodified or not?


You just took my entire situation out of my mouth. I looked for some torrented filies as well, could only find OA files none that are just Arma II.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*
> 
> I wish I could play, I keep getting a "CRC error" trying to install Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead. I've tried installing it on my desktop and laptop, running as admin, compatibility XP S3 mode, installing Arma 2 with and without patches, not installing Arma 2 at all, Windows is fully up to date. I even tried setting my CPU to stock clocks, nothing seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my instal files from Amazon are just corrupt, but Amazon's downloader is horrendously slow and browser based, re-downloading is proving to be troublesome with only campus internet available to me. Anyone know if the torrented files of Operation Arrowhead are unmodified or not?


Redownload, I got the same CRC error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> NYC 7 is no longer day time =/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pyro. I'd love to meet up again. I been solo for so long because people arent usually on for long when I get on, or we have trouble meeting up. I'm on Day 2, been alive for over 10 hours total. Got a ton of whatever you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow around 5 EST. Wanna meet up?
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Question for anyone: Haven't had time to read through all the threads at the dayzmod.com site yet, so not sure if this is asked anywhere on there, but I have yet to find a tent (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but yeah do tents spawn in with you? Follow you server to server? Or just sit there on that server when you're logged out and only on that server? _Any_ info on tents would be helpful and worthy of a reward of a few cooked and ready-to-eat juicy steaks and a can of Pepsi
Click to expand...

I'm at work at that time =/

Your tent stays only on the server you placed it in. If you die you have 3 days to pick all your stuff up before it disappears, but you can't pick the tent back up once you die.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Redownload, I got the same CRC error.
> I'm at work at that time =/
> Your tent stays only on the server you placed it in. If you die you have 3 days to pick all your stuff up before it disappears, but you can't pick the tent back up once you die.


I've had to pause my download multiple times due to res net. Do you think this could be the reason for the CRC / extraction error?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Redownload, I got the same CRC error.
> I'm at work at that time =/
> Your tent stays only on the server you placed it in. If you die you have 3 days to pick all your stuff up before it disappears, but you can't pick the tent back up once you die.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to pause my download multiple times due to res net. Do you think this could be the reason for the CRC / extraction error?
Click to expand...

Yup most likely


----------



## stalker7d7

Cool concept. Poor implementation I think. It's am Arma II mod (that requires Arma II AND Arma II Arrowhead, $30-$40 on steam).

If it were an HL2 mod I'd be all over it. But I ain't paying $30 for an alpha test of something that looks like it's from 2004...


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Cool concept. Poor implementation I think. It's am Arma II mod (that requires Arma II AND Arma II Arrowhead, $30-$40 on steam).
> If it were an HL2 mod I'd be all over it. But I ain't paying $30 for an alpha test of something that looks like it's from 2004...


Get Arma II free and pay for OA. It will cost you 10 - 15$.
And if you try to create a 150 square mile map on the source engine, your gonna have a bad time.
Large scale = repressed detail. That's always been the case unless the dev team is the size of a small city and you could deal with a 0.1 view distance.


----------



## alick

so temped!!!!! the amazon deal looks good too!


----------



## xDriftyy

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I've had to download ARMA 2 and ARMA 2 OA from Amazon 3 times, just tons of corrupted files. Haven't even played it yet, starting to think the extra $15 on Steam would have been worth it.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I've had to download ARMA 2 and ARMA 2 OA from Amazon 3 times, just tons of corrupted files. Haven't even played it yet, starting to think the extra $15 on Steam would have been worth it.


damnit..

I'm on my second time now. Anything turn up on google about amazon corruption?


----------



## Ruckol1

http://www.amazon.com/Arma-2-Combined-Operations-Pc/product-reviews/B003JZNDN4/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_link_4?ie=UTF8&pageNumber=4&showViewpoints=0

Guy on top of page 4 says using the pause buttons will corrupt the download.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Cool concept. Poor implementation I think. It's am Arma II mod (that requires Arma II AND Arma II Arrowhead, $30-$40 on steam).
> If it were an HL2 mod I'd be all over it. But I ain't paying $30 for an alpha test of something that looks like it's from 2004...


Well at least you told us you haven't played it yet, now
we Know your opinion doesn't hold weight.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arma-2-Combined-Operations-Pc/product-reviews/B003JZNDN4/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_link_4?ie=UTF8&pageNumber=4&showViewpoints=0
> Guy on top of page 4 says using the pause buttons will corrupt the download.


Ahh, I used pause and mine went just fine. Probably better for people with slow speeds or caps not to risk it though.

I'm about to log in for the first time








Downloaded 1.5.8.2 like 12 hours ago, just set it up now and was getting Connecting Failed on all servers?????
Looked closer and they were all running 1.5.8.4 already.








Sounds like they really like pushing patches, which I'm all for. Seems like the devs are really going to be dedicated to this, I hope they can keep it up.

Will probably run around solo, experimenting, etc for a while at first.
I made sure not to check out any maps, very many hints, instructions and such. Let's see how long I last....

Edit: Apparently need a patch also


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Sounds like they really like pushing patches, which I'm all for. Seems like the devs are really going to be dedicated to this, I hope they can keep it up.


It is in Alpha, there's going to be lots more of that to come


----------



## La Soapy

Oh my god.
I've spent the day at school spilling my self to others about how awesome this is - why it's great for the community and why they should get it. I think most of them are really interested at the moment. I know I am!

Has anyone bought ARMA II and it's expansion from a brick and mortar store recently? I can't get to one easily that often so I need to know before I make the pledge. I don't have the bandwidth for a digital download.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy*
> 
> Oh my god.
> I've spent the day at school spilling my self to others about how awesome this is - why it's great for the community and why they should get it. I think most of them are really interested at the moment. I know I am!
> Has anyone bought ARMA II and it's expansion from a brick and mortar store recently? I can't get to one easily that often so I need to know before I make the pledge. I don't have the bandwidth for a digital download.


I know I've seen it in stores fairly recently, I would call ahead to make sure they have it, or see if they show stocks on their site at least. The store here (NEX) has an unusually large stock of PC games for some reason though.


----------



## La Soapy

I'll go and try and find it at Game... too soon?


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Cool concept. Poor implementation I think. It's am Arma II mod (that requires Arma II AND Arma II Arrowhead, $30-$40 on steam).
> If it were an HL2 mod I'd be all over it. But I ain't paying $30 for an alpha test of something that looks like it's from 2004...


looks pretty good to me


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> looks pretty good to me


Exactly. I kept hearing on this thread how bad the graphics were.. I was blown away.. looks better than BF3, Shogun 2 & Crysis 2!


----------



## Mkilbride

Cmon Steam deal.

All I want is a Steam deal and the copy of ArmAII to be giftable; cause I have that, just not OA.


----------



## Stalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Cmon Steam deal.
> All I want is a Steam deal and the copy of ArmAII to be giftable; cause I have that, just not OA.


Amen.


----------



## KrynnTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Exactly. I kept hearing on this thread how bad the graphics were.. I was blown away.. looks better than BF3, Shogun 2 & Crysis 2!


This game does NOT look better then BF3, or ESPECIALLY Crysis 2... not sure what your running it on but this is the WORST game engine i have ever had the pleasure of working with...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Exactly. I kept hearing on this thread how bad the graphics were.. I was blown away.. looks better than BF3, Shogun 2 & Crysis 2!


No... just... no.


----------



## Nocturin

Perception is erraythang!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> Cool concept. Poor implementation I think. It's am Arma II mod (that requires Arma II AND Arma II Arrowhead, $30-$40 on steam).
> If it were an HL2 mod I'd be all over it. But I ain't paying $30 for an alpha test of something that looks like it's from 2004...


Lots of mods require Ep1 and Ep2. No difference here. You need to meet the requirements to play the free content.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Or, some team ambushes you outside your tent , killing you AND stealing your stuff.
> Just like the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this newbie for example. Lighting a flare in the middle of the night was his first mistake.
> Not co-operating was his second.


I don't even understand what happened there or why people got so worked up in the comments.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I don't even understand what happened there or why people got so worked up in the comments.


He got ganked for being a noob.


----------



## 2danimm

can someone briefly explain to me why is this thread so long?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2danimm*
> 
> can someone briefly explain to me why is this thread so long?


Becuase Day-Z is awesome and offers gamers something we haven't seen in a long time: creativity.


----------



## Ch13f121

We were fighting off a zombie horde. We had trouble seeing in the dark, and I had been on the roof of the Chernogorsk hospital defending myself for quite some time. I had a haul of epipens and bloodbags that I needed to disperse among friends.

I threw some flares into the sky as a sort of distress beacon to guide my friend to where I was. We finally found each other, and set off to scavenge some flairs and chemlights as we were running low.

We were attacked at all angles by zeds, they broke my legs...I held them off with my trusty winchester, crawling away, bleeding. We fended them off, and I immediately rummaged through my bags to get the bandages that I remembered getting....but they weren't there! I forgot to get bandages!

I died in my friend's arms that night.

And that's what hooked him into Day Z.

I've never had stories like that...ever in any game I've played.


----------



## tael

So far my play has consisted of getting overrun by zombies for crouch walking near cities that turn out to have nothing in them or having some random guy sprint up to me with 5+ zombies on him then shoot me. About half the time I just get a black 'Waiting for server' on load. Oh well. Eventually I'll find a server thats not full of suck.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*
> 
> We were fighting off a zombie horde. We had trouble seeing in the dark, and I had been on the roof of the Chernogorsk hospital defending myself for quite some time. I had a haul of epipens and bloodbags that I needed to disperse among friends.
> I threw some flares into the sky as a sort of distress beacon to guide my friend to where I was. We finally found each other, and set off to scavenge some flairs and chemlights as we were running low.
> We were attacked at all angles by zeds, they broke my legs...I held them off with my trusty winchester, crawling away, bleeding. We fended them off, and I immediately rummaged through my bags to get the bandages that I remembered getting....but they weren't there! I forgot to get bandages!
> I died in my friend's arms that night.
> And that's what hooked him into Day Z.
> I've never had stories like that...ever in any game I've played.


k buyin it brb


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> So far my play has consisted of getting overrun by zombies for crouch walking near cities that turn out to have nothing in them or having some random guy sprint up to me with 5+ zombies on him then shoot me. About half the time I just get a black 'Waiting for server' on load. Oh well. Eventually I'll find a server thats not full of suck.


NYC 7, Ohio 1, both pretty good when it comes to teaming up with randoms.


----------



## tael

Is there some way to avoid the "Waiting for server response"?
I've been trying to find threads explaining it but they all are just bashing the poster because he should of searched the forums first...
So far spent about 20 mins playing and over 3hrs trying to play. Might just have to hit up BF3 or something so I don't waste my whole off day on this.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Is there some way to avoid the "Waiting for server response"?
> I've been trying to find threads explaining it but they all are just bashing the poster because he should of searched the forums first...
> So far spent about 20 mins playing and over 3hrs trying to play. Might just have to hit up BF3 or something so I don't waste my whole off day on this.


Makes sure you are fully updated. Then try a different server.
Server Response is all server side, nothing you can do with your end. It is because the server is either crashing, overloaded, or the connection is poor.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Makes sure you are fully updated. Then try a different server.
> Server Response is all server side, nothing you can do with your end. It is because the server is either crashing, overloaded, or the connection is poor.


Fully updated, tried about a dozen servers. Some nearly empty, half, 40/50, etc. I can't imagine that every single server I am trying is like that, been waiting about 5-15mins on each one and it never loads. Oh well, I'll try a couple more then give it a day or two I guess.

Edit: And whats with the people spamming the green text in every server?


----------



## 2danimm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Becuase Day-Z is awesome and offers gamers something we haven't seen in a long time: creativity.


well.. the trailer didn't look that creative but we'll see.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2danimm*
> 
> well.. the trailer didn't look that creative but we'll see.


The trailer sucked, watch some gameplay videos on youtube. If I played "hardcore" games I'd play it, but I don't have the chojenes to put hours into a char to have perma-deth get rid of it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Fully updated, tried about a dozen servers. Some nearly empty, half, 40/50, etc. I can't imagine that every single server I am trying is like that, been waiting about 5-15mins on each one and it never loads. Oh well, I'll try a couple more then give it a day or two I guess.
> Edit: And whats with the people spamming the green text in every server?


Green text? You mean the global channel?
Side channel is blue
Direct channel is grey

Another thing you could try is updating the Anti-cheat software mannually, Battle eye, or whatever it is called. Other than that I am not sure. I sometimes get very long "wating for server" but it is usually due to the server crashing.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Green text? You mean the global channel?
> Side channel is blue
> Direct channel is grey
> Another thing you could try is updating the Anti-cheat software mannually, Battle eye, or whatever it is called. Other than that I am not sure. I sometimes get very long "wating for server" but it is usually due to the server crashing.


I believe its "Group Channel"

I finally got into one server. I spawn with no items, no hud, and only trees/hills for surroundings. Which I have read has happened to others... now more reading to see if anyone found a solution I guess.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Green text? You mean the global channel?
> Side channel is blue
> Direct channel is grey
> Another thing you could try is updating the Anti-cheat software mannually, Battle eye, or whatever it is called. Other than that I am not sure. I sometimes get very long "wating for server" but it is usually due to the server crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its "Group Channel"
> 
> I finally got into one server. I spawn with no items, no hud, and only trees/hills for surroundings. Which I have read has happened to others... now more reading to see if anyone found a solution I guess.
Click to expand...

Run east for 2km, should take you 10 minutes. That's a bug that is happening to plenty of people. You can also simply respawn and try again but it's happened to me multiple times in a row, so I would just run east.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> I believe its "Group Channel"
> I finally got into one server. I spawn with no items, no hud, and only trees/hills for surroundings. Which I have read has happened to others... now more reading to see if anyone found a solution I guess.


You're trying to get into a busted server. When the servers are full, you can get 10-20 people spamming Enter on it to try to immediately enter the server when someone leaves. Doing this just screws everyone over because the Arma 2 Server browser sends each request to the server to check if the server is full, and 10+ people sending 50+ requests per minute basically DDOSes the server and even once the load dies off of it it still needs to be reset to clear itself out. The Debug forest is the result of the server not being able to load your character, and the Group channel spam of all caps formation orders is a bug where that person doesn't have a clean connection to the server. Both of these issues are the lingering/active effects of the server being bombarded.


----------



## tael

Woohoo. In finally. Spawned losing blood though, so already lost some supplies. Hopefully can get some exploring done now.
Finally put me on the newbie coast.
Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## Zcypot

Well I joined the Steam group that was linked in here for OCN. hit me up when ever and ill join you guys when I can, I have almost 8 hrs on this game today alone.. really really fun mod. Slow paced stealthy, but 1 kill makes all worth it. I dont even mind dying in the game, I just hate the loading times.


----------



## Stalker

Looks like an awesome mod. My Steam dl just finished, but now I'm at work....







Can't wait to try this game. You guys must remember, it's in Alpha stages, we are basically the "testers". I'm sure this game will be released as a stand-alone game sometime in the future.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Ok, ok, maybe I exaggerated on the looking better than BF3 and Crysis 2 think, but still... this game maxed does look pretty darn amazing.


----------



## Mkilbride

It looks better than Crysis, that's for sure.

Thing is, people, this is a photo-realistic game.

Most people are used to plastic graphics or Crysis or Battlefield 3, with shiny reflections off everything and vibrant colors.

ArmAII and it's series are alla about photo-realism.


----------



## Zcypot

seems this game prefers pistol spam rather than careful aiming. I shot this guy 2 full clips, at least 80% hit... he killed me first on my second clip.


----------



## La Soapy

I have to wait until the 6th to download it. Hopefully that just means I get a better experience D:


----------



## dph314

This is by far the most intense night I've ever had in this game. Keep in mind I've been alive for about 16 hours (Day 4) and am very nervous of dying. I went for it though







My story:

Saving Private Brian

I met up with 2 of the friends I made in the game, then while chatting with another friend I had made, I was told he was with 3 people of his own. I introduced my 2 different groups of friends to eachother and we now had a group of 7. We met up with the 4 on a hill towards the northwest, they were all sitting around a tent and campfire. It was just starting to get dark. Everyone introduced themselves then we all got around the tent and armed up with everything we could carry. The plan was that since we had so many people, we were going to take over the North West Airfield (a hot spot for confrontation). It's the middle of the night now and none of us has NVG. One guy lights a Chem-Lite and we follow him out into the wilderness towards the Airfield. We split into two teams, 3 of us will go towards the far side of the landing strip and go towards the control tower while checking the buildings, the other team watches us with sniper rifles while also constantly checking the horizon and all the watch towers for movement. Zombies are everywhere, much of the way to the buildings was crawling on our stomachs. There's no avoiding it....someone takes a shot and a zombie drops. Then everyone hears a shot or two that none of us took... Text starts popping up in the in-game chat asking "Who is shooting at NW Airfield? Friendly?" We realize we're not alone, and now zombies are running around everywhere. Everyone runs for the fence and break in the cement wall that we came in through to the South, and while we're sounding off, one guy says that he's not only paralyzed (a broken leg and cant even crawl), but hes also bleeding. Everyone went in somewhat different directions, but 2 stayed with me, and this injured guy is laying right at the entrance to the control tower, with a ton of stuff in his backpack (except medical supplies), paralyzed and bleeding. After the battle just now, I tell everyone that I have one bandage and one Morphine. Someone had to go in, to this guy, in the middle of the night, to the popular Control Tower at the Airfield, with zombies everywhere, and now non-friendly's showing up after hearing a massive amount of gunshots. Instead of passing off the Morphine and bandage to someone else...I agree to be the one that will go to the injured person. Keep in mind I have been alive for over 14 hours on this life, I'm on Day 3 (Day 4 while writing this). Accepting the possibility of death after all this time, but also accepting a chance to be the hero, I am led by the 2 friends back to the break in the cement wall south of the Airfield. The injured party member is yelling that he is still losing blood quickly, at less than 50% now. Covering the man with the bandage and morphine, my 2 friends sit just behind the big hanger covering me and I keep going, crouch-running across the wide-open landing strip, not knowing if the shots I hear in the distance are a sniper firing at me or not. Super nervous now as my whole 4-day game could end any second, and that the person with most of our good ammo and grenades is going to die and maybe get looted by someone else, I slowly crawl the final 30 feet, friends watching the towers for signs of movement, I _finally_ reach him and administer the bandage and morphine. We are now both standing, but standing in the dark in the middle of the hot airfield, and no medical supplies whatsoever. We have no choice but to fire again because of the many zombies walking right into us from all directions. The four of us blast our way out back into the woods south of the airfield and kill the remaining zombies chasing us, shots still ringing off in the distance from probable unfriendlys. We eventually make our way back to the campfire, discussing the success of the rescue mission. Best night of the 50+ hours I've played so far


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Hahaha dph that is awesome, I wish my team was a part of that, maybe you wouldn't have had that downed man.







I like the intense battles that go on at night time, but it really sucks to play at night with the zombies. You can't see CRAP and then you have to load up on flares and chemlights which take up precious inventory space. I've kept away from night servers but I may jump into one when my whole crew is more experienced with the grounds and gets geared up nicely. This weekend we will get some time in for sure. If you want, head towards Vybor or somewhere nearby. When I get on tonight we will meet. I have an M1911 and Winchester with a whole lot of ammo for both right now.

I hope you have a mic? I'd hate to run into each other and get into a gun battle







Have you been sticking to NYC 7? That's my top choice server and it doesn't have name tags, which is the only thing I don't like about it. If my friends agree, we might switch to another day server that does have nametags. Just so you know beforehand, my team consists of "Bricks Were Shat," "Glaiznik," "Michel," and myself. I am about to tell as many of them as I can to not target you if they come across you in chat.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Hahaha dph that is awesome, I wish my team was a part of that, maybe you wouldn't have had that downed man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the intense battles that go on at night time, but it really sucks to play at night with the zombies. You can't see CRAP and then you have to load up on flares and chemlights which take up precious inventory space. I've kept away from night servers but I may jump into one when my whole crew is more experienced with the grounds and gets geared up nicely. This weekend we will get some time in for sure. If you want, head towards Vybor or somewhere nearby. When I get on tonight we will meet. I have an M1911 and Winchester with a whole lot of ammo for both right now.
> I hope you have a mic? I'd hate to run into each other and get into a gun battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been sticking to NYC 7? That's my top choice server and it doesn't have name tags, which is the only thing I don't like about it. If my friends agree, we might switch to another day server that does have nametags. Just so you know beforehand, my team consists of "Bricks Were Shat," "Glaiznik," "Michel," and myself. I am about to tell as many of them as I can to not target you if they come across you in chat.


I've seen Bricks Were Shat in a server or two I've joined. Thanks for telling your crew not to shoot me







I haven't been in a gun fight in a very long time (aside from Operation Saving Private Brian last night







). But yeah the more friends we get together from this site the better. I'll tell mine as well that you're friendly. Some of them are Step Dad, Step Son, Ep, End, and Harmon.

Yeah I still gotta get a mic. Never needed one before this game. Last night I was in Skype chat just listening, and I would respond through text. Sounds sooo much fun though being on a conference call, its so easy to coordinate stuff. And I don't play at night too often, unless I gotta travel far or I need to go into a town for supplies and none of my friends are on at the time. If you turn the gamma up you can see a little bit better, without needing flares or a flashlight for everything. I'm not going to be on tonight, have to work. But I should be on Saturday afternoon (EST time) and Sunday afternoon/evening. I'll send u a message when I'm goin' in.

Totally wish you coulda been there last night. I was freakin' out, good thing I _didn't_ have a mic so no one could hear me!







I been alive for so long, and I agreed to go to the Control Tower (a second time :-/ ) and get this person that was half-dead. Zombies everywhere, shots ringin' off in the distance, teammates screaming at me to hurry up...it was awesome.


----------



## Mkilbride

All my friends are playing it.

But I can't see paying 20$ for OA.

Cmon Steam sale.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> All my friends are playing it.
> But I can't see paying 20$ for OA.
> Cmon Steam sale.


Yeah same for me.

Did someone mention that you can use a free version of Arma 2 and then only buy OA and still play the mod ?


----------



## hgfdsa

I still get the server error thingy


----------



## Playapplepie

I can't get a gold on this mod. I join and I have no idea what I'm doing. I even bled out to death because I didn't know how to use bandages. And as soon as I spawned in I was ambushed by a zombie that messed me up.

Must get better.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Anyone know when the churches open?


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yeah same for me.
> Did someone mention that you can use a free version of Arma 2 and then only buy OA and still play the mod ?


No, the free version does not work with it in any form.


----------



## dph314

Has anyone run Arma2 on Intel HD Graphics before? I've been searching and can't seem to find a fix for the issue. A couple of my friends just have cheaper laptops and really aren't into PC games but they want to play Day Z (without having to get a new computer). I can get it to open and everything, and the menus look fine, but the gameplay textures are all screwed up. The laptops have i3 Intel processors, running HD Graphics, no dedicated card, on Windows 7. I figured it'd run with all the settings on low, but framerates aren't even an issue, all the textures are these crazy polygons. I'm going to try posting on the Arma2 site, just wondering if anyone had a quick response/fix first


----------



## Mkilbride

No.

This game will absolutely not run in a playable capacity without a dedicated GPU.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Has anyone run Arma2 on Intel HD Graphics before? I've been searching and can't seem to find a fix for the issue. A couple of my friends just have cheaper laptops and really aren't into PC games but they want to play Day Z (without having to get a new computer). I can get it to open and everything, and the menus look fine, but the gameplay textures are all screwed up. The laptops have i3 Intel processors, running HD Graphics, no dedicated card, on Windows 7. I figured it'd run with all the settings on low, but framerates aren't even an issue, all the textures are these crazy polygons. I'm going to try posting on the Arma2 site, just wondering if anyone had a quick response/fix first


Man.. ? Are you serious?


----------



## dph314

Yeah just givin' it a shot for them so I can tell 'em I tried







Been trying to get them to upgrade for weeks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Man.. ? Are you serious?


Aside from the polygons everywhere, framerates were acceptable (not to me, but they were 'playable'). I was running around the Basic Training level and though I need at least 60fps, it was bearable for my friends' low standards. So, yeah I'm serious. Thought it might be any number of bugs Arma2 is known to have. Obviously the lack of a dedicated GPU was my first response to them, but like I already said, I'm double-checking so I can at least tell them I tried so that they know there's no alternative and have to upgrade like I've been telling them all along. Thanks for all the help though


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> No, the free version does not work with it in any form.


I have a few friends playing using the free version of Arma 2 and only the paid version of Arrowhead because they know their comps couldn't handle the high res textures anyways. It works fine.


----------



## darknight670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I have a few friends playing using the free version of Arma 2 and only the paid version of Arrowhead because they know their comps couldn't handle the high res textures anyways. It works fine.


I want to stress that this man tells the TRUTH. Just learn to use google everybody, you only need Arma 2 FREE + Paid Arrowhead to play DayZ


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Fun game, too bad the majority of new players are just joining to grief people. Had someone talk to me last night about it saying she wants to get it just to rob people.


How dare people play games the way they want, instead of how you want them too.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> How dare people play games the way they want, instead of how you want them too.


I know right, damn kids.
Although I do agree that shooting anyone in sight in a game like this is a little, meh.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I know right, damn kids.
> Although I do agree that shooting anyone in sight in a game like this is a little, meh.


Well, it's just that it requires a mature type of player.

And most people who com into it aren't.

I used to go onto TSRP servers and just kill everyone, because TSRP is incredibly lame. TSRP is role playing in a freaking first person shooter...they walk around a HL1 map and pretend to have a job, be a cop, a fireman, ectera, and all that...they do it for hours on end, and keepo it up for a month on their server...

So I go into them and kill them, as they scream at me not to. TSRP ruined The Specialists.

But in a game like this, I wouldn't. Because it's setup in a way that I wouldn't want to.


----------



## dph314

Staying up North since my latest spawn, I've been alive around 20+ hours and have only ran into other players (aside from meeting up with friends) once, and that was when we tried to take over the NW Airfield. It's such a huge map, so if you stay alert and keep an eye on the horizon in every direction, and stay away from hotspots like the NW Airfield, then the odds of you sneaking into a building in some town at the exact same time someone else is aren't that great, especially if you're up North. The further South you are, the better chance you have of getting killed, as that's where most new players still are and since they haven't been alive long, they 1.) Don't care if they die, and 2.) Need supplies. So I've been living North of Zelenogorsk the whole time, haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Ch13f121

Yesterday I died in a church from bean poisoning.

I say that because I can't come up with any reason I died.

I didn't get shot at, I just hunched over, munching on some beans, got shock and went to -10k blood in a matter of a few seconds.

And that was the end of my character's 3 day journey.


----------



## dph314

Good lord. It's a sad day in Chernarus when even the beans can kill you


----------



## Awness

Obviously it is still in Alpha stage, but my experience with it is "Waiting for server response" endlessly, then if I do manage to get it to work, I'm always playing at night time, meaning the game actually plays in super dark, where I can hardly see anything. I suppose that's what makes it ultra realistic.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awness*
> 
> Obviously it is still in Alpha stage, but my experience with it is "Waiting for server response" endlessly, then if I do manage to get it to work, I'm always playing at night time, meaning the game actually plays in super dark, where I can hardly see anything. I suppose that's what makes it ultra realistic.


The 1.5.4.8 patch seemed to greatly help the waiting time to join a server. Make sure you get the latest patch and only play in the 1.5.8.4 servers, the closer to home the better.

Night time is popular to travelling and getting supplies, since like you said it's hard to see. But if you go into the settings and increase the gamma and brightness settings, then it's like playing in black and white, but playable. Yes it's better playing during the day unless you're in a group of people with a lot of flares, chem-lights, or a few pairs of night-vision goggles, so it's not hard to find a day server. But the gamma and brightness settings, "poor-man's nightvision", make seeing in the dark possible if you absolutely must.


----------



## Awness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> The 1.5.4.8 patch seemed to greatly help the waiting time to join a server. Make sure you get the latest patch and only play in the 1.5.8.4 servers, the closer to home the better.
> Night time is popular to travelling and getting supplies, since like you said it's hard to see. But if you go into the settings and increase the gamma and brightness settings, then it's like playing in black and white, but playable. Yes it's better playing during the day unless you're in a group of people with a lot of flares, chem-lights, or a few pairs of night-vision goggles, so it's not hard to find a day server. But the gamma and brightness settings, "poor-man's nightvision", make seeing in the dark possible if you absolutely must.


Thanks for this. Extremely useful information.


----------



## SilentKilla78

What he said. Although make sure you max HDR as well, gamma and brightness to almost nothing unless you combine them with max HDR


----------



## dph314

Gotta love the constant updates for this game. They are frequent and always fixing things / making things better. Everyone make sure you get the latest patch, 1.6. You can finally chop your own wood! We now also have females








Quote:


> Developer's Note:
> * To collect firewood, you can either find it in loot piles, or go into a forest and use the hatchet (gear > Right Click). I will expand this mechanic but its enough for now.
> * You get a ONE TIME OFFER to change your player gender!
> * Only two types of new skins are available in this update, "Camo" and "Ghillie Suit" in addition to normal survivor
> * Skins a player is wearing are NOT lootable.
> * When you change skin (right click on clothing package in inventory) your old skin will appear in inventory
> * If you want a players skin, you will need to make them take it off first
> 
> Changelog:
> * [FIXED] Bodies being deleted immediately (now will stay around for 15 minutes)
> * [FIXED] Player profiles sometimes corrupting and causing stuck in loading issues (error handling by engine)
> * [FIXED] Temperature listed in percent and not degrees (now displayed in degrees)
> * [FIXED] Loosing temperature inside vehicles (now will slowly gain or be static in vehicles)
> * [FIXED] ItemPainkillers popup error (no longer happens: thanks Norbert!)
> * [FIXED] Spawning in Ocean when switching models (player morphing optimized by TeeTime)
> * [FIXED] Loosing gear when switching models (player morphing optimized by TeeTime)
> * [FIXED] Wrong M107 is spawning on occasion (Correct one spawns)
> * [FIXED] Crashed heli uber-loot not spawning (does now thanks to GhostBear!)
> * [FIXED] Wire Fencing Kit caused graphical glitches (new model)
> * [FIXED] Tank Trap Kit caused graphical glitches (new model)
> * [FIXED] Invisible character models occuring (No longer invisible models)
> * [FIXED] Panic not being activated (Your character will sometimes panic)
> * [FIXED] Blood washout sometimes not being displayed (now will always wash out color depending on blood level)
> * [NEW] Hatchet for chopping wood in forests
> * [NEW] Wire Fencing kit model by Artyom Troshin
> * [NEW] Tank Trap kit model by Artyom Troshin
> * [NEW] Construction options moved to items in gear menu (right click wire fencing kit to use etc...)
> * [NEW] Hospital Loot Spawn probabilities changed
> * [NEW] Players can choose to be a female survivor (once only per CD-Key)
> * [NEW] Heat packs for increasing temperature in an emergency
> * [NEW] Bandit Skin transition for low humanity is removed
> * [NEW] Players will receive an error message if the server they are on is running an incorrect HIVE version
> 
> http://cdn.armafiles.info/DayZ_Changelog.txt


----------



## TUDJ

1.6.0.1 is already out, some lag fixes


----------



## dph314

Nice. Yeah there's been 4 updates in one day before. I love how determined they are.


----------



## Mkilbride

Well, uh, not to get you folks to down...

But it IS an Alpha.

It's kinda expected for this...

They change or edit something and apply it to the game.

We're all Alpha & Beta testers when playing this. I wouldn't call it "Dedication", as much as well, ya know, normal development cycle.

But they do have quite some pressure, after they caused ArmAII sales to boost 500% Selling more copies than ArmAII by itself ever did. This is kind of like it's Counter-Strike; now to only see if it can achieve a level of infamy as well.


----------



## RussianHak

Amazing what a group of Dev's can do on there free time. Why has something like this not come into existence earlier?


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> Amazing what a group of Dev's can do on there free time. Why has something like this not come into existence earlier?


Yeah this is the best game I've played in a long time.


----------



## Cha0s89

Sadly it looks like Amazon discontinued ArmA2 from their 12 days of deals









I was hoping to try this mod out, but I guess I'll wait....Come on Steam sale!!!


----------



## Ruckol1

This game is too amazing.


----------



## La Soapy

DayZ is a pretty amazing mod, especially for it's current life stage being so early. I especially like the feelings you get after you do pretty much anything in the game, I went in wanting to make friends with as many people as I could... that didn't really happen. >.<

If anyone sees a player called 'Primal' don't shoot, I promise to give you beans :3


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes, it's quite tough.

You can be as careful as possible and still die.

The world is tough.

And tons of random Death Match'ers.


----------



## Threefeet

I can't get enough of this mod! Let me share one of my stories...

I've been travelling with a guy I met in-game for a few days now, Mike. We were crossing an open field (there was no available cover within a reasonable distance) that sloped to a lip on our left. Mike was carrying a DMR with a few clips and I was carrying a Winchester with a pocket full of slugs. One of us, I can't remember which as it happened quite fast, spotted a player coming over the lip of the hill about 2-300 metres away. He wasn't walking right at us but he was certainly heading in the right direction. Immediately Mike scoped the guy and asked if he should shoot. I said no, the guy hadn't done anything to us and we had no idea of his intentions. All of a sudden there was the crack of a rifle and we both heard a round whizzing past us. We bolted for the treeline, thankfully only 5-10 metres away, the rifle cracking over and over and rounds flying passed us. We got into cover and I whipped out my binoculars trying to find the shooter. Mike spotted him on the lip of the hill still aiming our way, but he had stopped firing and didn't appear to be able to get a bead on us. Mike started letting off shots at the guy, it was quite a distance and this is the first time he'd actually gotten to use the thing at a decent range like this. Eventually a shot landed in the right place and knocked the guy onto his back. 2-3 more shots and he was pushing daisies







Our attention turned back to his buddy who obviously was quite confused by the situation. I'm guessing the sniper hadn't told his friend that he had spotted us and just engaged, leaving his comrade with his ass hanging out not even knowing where the newfound enemy were. I actually pitied the guy, he was prone at a 90 degree angle to us rolling around on the grass trying to avoid shots that were coming from his side. Mike eventually finished the guy off and we looted and ran for our lives. I replaced my Winchester with an AK, got a GPS unit, a map, entrenchment tool, matches, and loads of other goodies. Awesome







The two guys were server admins and mods of the forum the server was commisioned by. They logged out pretty much immediately without a single word in side chat, not that we would have replied...

Love it


----------



## TwilightEscape

Steam Summer Sale is usually around end of June to start of July so for those waiting to buy Arma just wait for then. Should be decently cheap.


----------



## dph314

Awesome story. I'm definitely loving this mod too. I haven't played BF3 since I got it. I think I hit 65 hours played in DayZ yesterday. Only had it maybe 2 weeks


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightEscape*
> 
> Steam Summer Sale is usually around end of June to start of July so for those waiting to buy Arma just wait for then. Should be decently cheap.


here's hope, I really want to play it but lack half of the expansions


----------



## Xenthos

Realistic Zombies, wait... what?

I thought zombies didn't exist.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenthos*
> 
> Realistic Zombies, wait... what?
> I thought zombies didn't exist.


Ok, there should be a comma between the two words, as in "Ultra-realistic, zombie survival-horror", meaning that everything aside from the zombies themselves are on the 'realistic' side.


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok, there should be a comma between the two words, as in "Ultra-realistic, zombie survival-horror", meaning that everything aside from the zombies themselves are on the 'realistic' side.


I got garlic, a stake, a cross, a bible and a vampire.

So the vampire can kill any Zombie and I'll kill it after that.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenthos*
> 
> I got garlic, a stake, a cross, a bible and a vampire.
> So the vampire can kill any Zombie and I'll kill it after that.


Ha, that's awesome. I must say, this is an excellent strategy









Edit: What are the odds that my 666th post is my first one with mention of not only zombies and vampires, but also the Bible


----------



## H60Ninja

darn i keep running out of food and water but i found a flashlight


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> darn i keep running out of food and water but i found a flashlight


Just get 2 or 3 waterbottles, so that you can always fill them up if you're closer to a pond than a safe town. And food should be relatively easy to find in most towns. Have you been playing the same server for a while? Maybe items aren't spawning as quickly as they should on that particular server.


----------



## Artikbot

Steam sales, Y U NO COME!!!

I wanna play Day Z U_U


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ha, that's awesome. I must say, this is an excellent strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What are the odds that my 666th post is my first one with mention of not only zombies and vampires, but also the Bible


Awwww all thanks to me








I'll kill you in your sleep. 666


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenthos*
> 
> Awwww all thanks to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll kill you in your sleep. 666


Indeed. "Assisting in awesome 666th post" rep given


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Indeed. "Assisting in awesome 666th post" rep given


Haha Thx








I'll still kill you in your sleep. 666


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenthos*
> 
> Haha Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still kill you in your sleep. 666


I enjoy the subtle yet menacing message as well. Excellent touch









So, anyone else having trouble getting into servers today? Is it just because the HIVE is overcome because it's the weekend? I'm running 1.0.6.1. I know 1.7 seemed to have reduced wait time for me a bit, but I reverted back to 1.6 because I heard tents and backpacks were having trouble spawning in 1.7, and I want a damn tent! Been looking forever. Stores...houses...office buildings...nada


----------



## Ruckol1

I certainly don't recommend this game if you have anything of importance to do in your life.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I certainly don't recommend this game if you have anything of importance to do in your life.


^^^ Words to live by







I'm over 60 hours already, I haven't played BF3 in forever.

So, getting another conversation going, how's everyone's game going? I'm on Day 13 on this life. I only died twice since I got the game, the first 2 days. I've been on my current life ever since. I've spent about 55-60 hours on this life, so it's not like I've been alive for this long just because I'm only going on for a few minutes every other day or something. I don't go looking for conflict, and avoid hot places like the NW Airfield and military camps (except on a really dark night once in a while, when I'm feeling daring). But yeah my Zombie Kills count is so low because I avoided killing them completely for a while, but recently I decided to start getting my kills up since I had so much ammo. How's everyone else's game going? Who else is bringing the life-span average up? Or setting Kill records?


----------



## 20 Below

I usualy die every 30 minutes. I fire a gunshot then I get owned. Usually how it happens.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I just murdered 2 guys at the Balota airstrip. Ambushed the first one, took an M16 from him. The second one shot at me while I was crawling out through the fence to leave. I waited for him, he flanked me and knocked me to the ground, but I was able to turn around and pistol him to death. Poor soul probably thought I was dead. I crawled over to his body (broken bones) and took morphine, painkillers, and a 1 cooked meat. Now I'm stocking up on ammo for the M16 and M1911, then it'll be time to go out hunting humans. I only return fire, I don't just kill.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20 Below*
> 
> I usualy die every 30 minutes. I fire a gunshot then I get owned. Usually how it happens.


You have to take some risks in Cherno and Elektro while you're just starting a new life to get some supplies and then live smart, and by smart I mean up north and always using caution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I just murdered 2 guys at the Balota airstrip. Ambushed the first one, took an M16 from him. The second one shot at me while I was crawling out through the fence to leave. I waited for him, he flanked me and knocked me to the ground, but I was able to turn around and pistol him to death. Poor soul probably thought I was dead. I crawled over to his body (broken bones) and took morphine, painkillers, and a 1 cooked meat. Now I'm stocking up on ammo for the M16 and M1911, then it'll be time to go out hunting humans. I only return fire, I don't just kill.


Another awesome tale from you







You're gettin' way more action than I am, but it sounds to me like you lead a much more ballsy life than I do, ha. I haven't been as far south as Balota in forever. I got up the nerve to head into Cherno one daring night, heard what sounded like a 4th of July fireworks display, and high-tailed for the woods to the north, never to return to Cherno since. Awesome story







I'm just glad that I'm reading it from a safe distance instead of seeing it


----------



## Threefeet

I was playing on my sister's char last night, trying to get her stocked up. I did a Deer Stand run for a few hours and got some great stuff! Silenced MP5, compass, binocs, knife, big backpack, water bottles, hatchet, food, painkillers, morphine, bandages falling out of my pockets. I am actually quite jealous of the silenced MP5 though, it's really sweet







Need to do a run like that with my char too. You can almost hit a different Deer Stand every ten minutes if you plan it out









EDIT :: I think we need an actual discussion thread... "DayZ Campfire" anyone?


----------



## warr10r

This mod looks epic!









Its a pity I don't have a decent internet connection at home otherwise I'd be there like a bear. The survival element is so epic -- and from the vids on YouTube, its also the biggest drawcard. Friggin' awesome that your character 'only lives once.' It adds so much heart-stopping tension to the game.

My brother and I are itching to give it a go but sadly we may not be able to get it for some time (25GB is out of our reach, I'm afraid). Ah well. Its just discussion threads and videos for us for now.


----------



## dph314

Finally got my tent







Now if it can only survive the server restarts...


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threefeet*
> 
> EDIT :: I think we need an actual discussion thread... "DayZ Campfire" anyone?


Oooh yes sir


----------



## H60Ninja

i would love to have a offical day z discussion thread

in the mean time have a goat


----------



## Maian

Discussion thread you say? I see you guys never venture into the _PC Games_ section.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1251859/arma-2-dayz-mod-zombie-survival-simulation


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Discussion thread you say? I see you guys never venture into the _PC Games_ section.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1251859/arma-2-dayz-mod-zombie-survival-simulation


Is it official? I have posted in there too


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Discussion thread you say? I see you guys never venture into the _PC Games_ section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1251859/arma-2-dayz-mod-zombie-survival-simulation


Ah... indeed







My problem is I don't really frequent OCN as much as I used to, so I only really check out the front page.


----------



## Pnanasnoic

This mod seems to be right up my alley, but every time I watch a vid the zombies are all running at hyperspeed! Wussup with that? Kinda kills the realism for me.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pnanasnoic*
> 
> This mod seems to be right up my alley, but every time I watch a vid the zombies are all running at hyperspeed! Wussup with that? Kinda kills the realism for me.


Might be for the fact that they are easy to kill, assuming you have the ammo to do so. I mean, before they can melee you, they have to come to a dead (pun intended) stop, so if you just run another step or two then you can shoot them safely out of harm's way. Since Arma2 didn't have melee attacks, it might have to be this way, 'stop and then attack', I don't know. But yeah maybe the speed is just a way to compensate for that. But don't let the videos fool you, they are still somewhat easy to kill. And they aren't always that fast. They have trouble with stairs, ladders, steep hills, and any building (they can only walk inside of any type of indoor environment).


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Might be for the fact that they are easy to kill, assuming you have the ammo to do so. I mean, before they can melee you, they have to come to a dead (pun intended) stop, so if you just run another step or two then you can shoot them safely out of harm's way. Since Arma2 didn't have melee attacks, it might have to be this way, 'stop and then attack', I don't know. But yeah maybe the speed is just a way to compensate for that. But don't let the videos fool you, they are still somewhat easy to kill. And they aren't always that fast. They have trouble with stairs, ladders, steep hills, and any building (they can only walk inside of any type of indoor environment).


 Thanks for the info, I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It's worth playing, don't let the clunky/awkward zombies be a letdown. It's only in Alpha and Bohemia is doing their best to patch up the core game to help out with DayZ development. It wouldn't surprise me at all if this mod becomes an independent standalone release for sale by the end of 2012. The lead developer (Rocket) constantly listens to the community on the forums and he has a very streamlined approach to releasing updates.

M1911 kills zombies with one shot to the torso by the way. The Makarov you start with takes 2-3.


----------



## Mkilbride

The leader developer, Rocket, is also a member of Bohemia, you know, the company that made ArmAII...

They plan to include it in ArmAIII Via a DLC like Nazi Zombies. So don't expect this version to last long.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threefeet*
> 
> I was playing on my sister's char last night, trying to get her stocked up. I did a Deer Stand run for a few hours and got some great stuff! Silenced MP5, compass, binocs, knife, big backpack, water bottles, hatchet, food, painkillers, morphine, bandages falling out of my pockets. I am actually quite jealous of the silenced MP5 though, it's really sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do a run like that with my char too. You can almost hit a different Deer Stand every ten minutes if you plan it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT :: I think we need an actual discussion thread... "DayZ Campfire" anyone?


I guess they fixed the bags spawning in 1.7?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I guess they fixed the bags spawning in 1.7?


I believe so. But has anyone had an instance where you placed a tent on a 1.6.0.1 server and the server updated to 1.7? My tents are gone and I wanna know if they will come back with the next restart or if they are completely lost because of the server's 1.7 update


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I believe so. But has anyone had an instance where you placed a tent on a 1.6.0.1 server and the server updated to 1.7? My tents are gone and I wanna know if they will come back with the next restart or if they are completely lost because of the server's 1.7 update


Didn't have that happen. My tents have been there throughout the updates and 1.7.
But, If the server was restarted incorrectly tens and vehicles will not appear until the next restart. There are tons of times my tents and vehicles have gone missing for days only to come back when all hope was lost.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Didn't have that happen. My tents have been there throughout the updates and 1.7.
> But, If the server was restarted incorrectly tens and vehicles will not appear until the next restart. There are tons of times my tents and vehicles have gone missing for days only to come back when all hope was lost.


Excellent. Thanks. Yeah I guess I must have had an instance of good karma because after I lost my tents, I ended up helping out a stranger that I got to know for a while through the in-game chat, met up with him and went hunting, cooked all 8 steaks, and gave them to him because his blood was low. Then the first town I hit by myself after that I found 2 tents sitting in the same building


----------



## -Apocalypse-

It's probably time to stop using the News thread for this,

The other thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251859/arma-2-dayz-mod-zombie-survival-simulation


----------



## Nocturin

fine, i'll go sub to that one too!


----------



## Laurifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> *It's probably time to stop using the News thread for this*,
> The other thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251859/arma-2-dayz-mod-zombie-survival-simulation


+1


----------

